# Apple Watch 2



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2016)

Hello 

Suite a la Keynote de ce jour ,que pensez vous de la nouvelle Apple Watch 2 ?


----------



## Madalvée (7 Septembre 2016)

C'est sympa de ne pas avoir changé le design pour ne pas rendre es possesseurs de la version 1 "has been".


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2016)

C'est enfin une montre étanche


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2016)

J'aime bien la blanche, je l'aurais bien pris si j'étais riche et si j'avais pas la 1ère 
Bon sinon la mienne ne me déçois pas et les ajouts sont surtout la pour contenter les râleurs, donc pour moi pas vraiment de valeur ajouté par rapport à la mienne.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2016)

Je la trouve vraiment supérieur , avec enfin un vrai Gps


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je la trouve vraiment supérieur , avec enfin un vrai Gps


Quand on a toujours son iPhone avec soit c'est pas une nouveauté très intéressante tu sais


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2016)

Oui mais étanche à 50 mètres 
L'Apple Watch première génération ne prend elle pas un coup de vieux ?


----------



## Mcbm (7 Septembre 2016)

La série 2 ne tente pas plus que ça. C'est vrai qu'elle apporte le GPS mais comme fousfous, j'ai là grand majorité du temps mon iPhone sur moi. 
Concernant l'étanchéité, quand je vais à la piscine je l'enlève à chaque foie et pas parce qu'elle n'est pas étanche mais parce que je n'aime pas me baigner avec une montre au poignet, pareil pour prendre une douche, je ne l'ai jamais avec moi. 
Je ne pense pas que la première génération prends un coup de vieux, elle reste encore d'actualité malgré les évolutions de la série 2. 
Je vais garder mon Apple Watch actuelle, cette série 2 ne m'apporterait rien à part peut être la réactivité et encore je n'en suis pas convaincu. La mienne est sur watchOS 3 et elle est déjà plus réactive que sur l'ancienne version.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2016)

Que pense tu du GPS

L’Apple Watch 2 dispose désormais d’un GPS. Un changement majeur vu le premier modèle nécessitait l’utilisation de celui déun iPhone .Cela donne évidemment plus d’indépendance à la montre, qui va pouvoir être utilisée seule dans plus de situations. Elle pourra désormais mieux traquer l’activité des fans de jogging, en leur indiquant par exemple les pointes de vitesses effectuées. Il est aussi possible d’organiser ses randonnées grâce à une app dédiée.


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui mais étanche à 50 mètres
> L'Apple Watch première génération ne prend elle pas un coup de vieux ?


Je ne plonge pas aussi profondément 
De toute façon je ne vais pas aller à la piscine ou la mer avec ma montre, ça gêne pour les mouvements dans l'eau et ça va vite devenir sale avec le sel ou l'eau de javel
Et elle prend pas vraiment un coup de vieux du coup


----------



## Mcbm (7 Septembre 2016)

Pour le GPS tu as peut-être raison Jura39 mais très franchement pour moi il ne me serait pas forcément utile. Par contre ce qui aurait pu me faire la prendre, c'est si ils avaient mis une puce 4G pour la rendre vraiment indépendante. À ce moment là, ça aurait été un vrai plus.


----------



## Narkopop (8 Septembre 2016)

J'ai beau eu cherché... je n'ai pas trouvé la différence entre l'apple watch sport et apple watch Nike Plus. Car on est bien d'accord, la seul différence c'est bien une application Nike en plus sur ce modèle non?


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2016)

Narkopop a dit:


> J'ai beau eu cherché... je n'ai pas trouvé la différence entre l'apple watch sport et apple watch Nike Plus. Car on est bien d'accord, la seul différence c'est bien une application Nike en plus sur ce modèle non?


Bah oui c'est juste ça, comme avec les apple watch hermès


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2016)

Le nouveau processeur devrait se faire sentir j'imagine sur cette séries 2, non?


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Le nouveau processeur devrait se faire sentir j'imagine sur cette séries 2, non?


A voir, mais moi je me sens pas ralentis tant que ça pour l'instant donc...


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (8 Septembre 2016)

Je me tâte à l'acheter cette series 2. J'ai pas vraiment besoin d'étanchéité ni de GPS (toujours mon iPhone sur moi) mais le processeur bicoeur m'attire réellement. Peut-être que je devrais acheter une series 1 à proco bicoeur ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2016)

Elle me tente aussi , mais j'ai pas encore trouver d'utilité


----------



## melaure (8 Septembre 2016)

Elle peut tenter du monde, mais le problème MAJEUR est-il corrigé : autonomie ridicule ... ?


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle me tente aussi , mais j'ai pas encore trouver d'utilité


Si ça peut te rassurer elle te sera toujours plus utile qu'une montre classique  Et rien que les notifications c'est génial


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Si ça peut te rassurer elle te sera toujours plus utile qu'une montre classique  Et rien que les notifications c'est génial


Ca dépend ce que tu appel une montre classique , je suis un fan des montres et dépense déjà beaucoup dedans


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est enfin une montre étanche


OUi, et suffisamment pour une véritable activité classique (on n'a guère besoin de plus de 5 ATM en général).
Donc elle aurait pu me tenter car c'était un des points rédhibitoires à mes yeux, que l'absence de réelle étanchéité.
Ce qui m'intrigue est l'absence de blah-blah sur l'autonomie : en général cela n'augure de rien de bon, or c'était quand même un sujet d'insatisfaction assez commun, il me semble.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne me vois pas l'acheter dans la mesure où je vais sans doute lâcher iOS pour un moment (voire plus) et qu'elle n'est intéressante qu'en tant qu'extension de son iPhone.


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> OUi, et suffisamment pour une véritable activité classique (on n'a guère besoin de plus de 5 ATM en général).
> Donc elle aurait pu me tenter car c'était un des points rédhibitoires à mes yeux, que l'absence de réelle étanchéité.
> Ce qui m'intrigue est l'absence de blah-blah sur l'autonomie : en général cela n'augure de rien de bon, or c'était quand même un sujet d'insatisfaction assez commun, il me semble.


Non l'autonomie n'est certainement pas un sujet d'insatisfaction, c'est surtout les haters qui en parlent sans savoir...


----------



## melaure (8 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend ce que tu appel une montre classique , je suis un fan des montres et dépense déjà beaucoup dedans



Une montre classique ne passe pas sa vie sur un chargeur ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Une montre classique ne passe pas sa vie sur un chargeur ...


Alors je préfère une montre classique


----------



## melaure (8 Septembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Non l'autonomie n'est certainement pas un sujet d'insatisfaction, c'est surtout les haters qui en parlent sans savoir...



Les haters bien sur ... ha oui c'est vrai les non membres de la secte sont des mécréants ... et pourtant de l'Apple, j'en ai bouffé pour plus d'une vie, je te l'ai déjà expliqué à toi le newbie.

Ton fanboyisme est vraiment trop consternant pour comprendre que la première chose qu'on demande à une montre c'est de ne pas nous emmerder tous les jours avec une batterie à charger. Ce n'est pas une montre, mais un smartphone miniature avec les mêmes inconvénients ...

Je n'ai rien contre les autres fonctions, elles sont sympa. Je serais certainement satisfiat des possibilités du produit si je l'avais au poignet. Mais tant que ça ne tiendra pas une semaine, j'achète pas. C'est tout. C'est un critère éliminatoire, comme les roues galettes dans les voitures ... on attend autre chose d'Apple, dans les ordis portables ils ont su avoir les meilleurs autonomies du marché, dans les montres, la pire ...


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Une montre classique ne passe pas sa vie sur un chargeur ...


Ça dépend...
Une montre à quartz "classique" se chargera au soleil ou demandera une nouvelle pile et une montre mécanique devra être remontée à la main.

Mais une _kinetic_ ou une _Spring Drive_, ainsi qu'une montre mécanique automatique passent leur vie sur leur chargeur : le poignet de leur heureux propriétaire...


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alors je préfère une montre classique


T'inquiète pas il fait que troller, elle est posé sur son socle que la nuit (et c'est surtout pour être sur qu'elle ne tombe pas de la table de nuit aussi) et le besoin de recharger je ne l'ai jamais senti.
Elle m'a toujours donné l'heure, pas comme ma montre d'avant ou subitement il n'y avait plus l'heure comme la pile est tombé en rade sans prévenir...


----------



## kikiman (8 Septembre 2016)

Je pense que si Apple n'a pas indiqué l'autonomie à la keynote, c'est qu'elle doit être équivalente à la V1, voir plus faible à cause de l'écran de meilleure qualité et du GPS....


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2016)

kikiman a dit:


> Je pense que si Apple n'a pas indiqué l'autonomie à la keynote, c'est qu'elle doit être équivalente à la V1, voir plus faible à cause de l'écran de meilleure qualité et du GPS....


En tout cas sur le site ça n'a pas bougé, mais la batterie est plus grosse pour compenser aussi


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Mais une _kinetic_ ou une _Spring Drive_, ainsi qu'une montre mécanique automatique passent leur vie sur leur chargeur : le poignet de leur heureux propriétaire...



Une kinetic avec l'interface de l'Apple Watch, ce serait sympa. Mais va falloir sacrément bouger quand même ... 

Bon effectivement si aucune évolution sur ce sujet, je vais garder mes économies.


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (9 Septembre 2016)

Bon allez, j'ai sauté le pas, Apple Watch Series 1 or rose + bracelet bleu nuit commandée !
Si elle est toujours aussi lente que la première et/ou elle fait un peu trop efféminée, je la retournerai contre remboursement.


----------



## bompi (9 Septembre 2016)

Beard'n'Breakfast a dit:


> Bon allez, j'ai sauté le pas, Apple Watch Series 1 or rose + bracelet bleu nuit commandée !
> Si elle est toujours aussi lente que la première et/ou elle fait un peu trop efféminée, je la retournerai contre remboursement.


Le site d'Apple promet des "Performances Fulgurantes".


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (9 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Le site d'Apple promet des "Performances Fulgurantes".



Tu permets que j'en doute quand même? 
Non mais avec le couple processeur bicoeur/watchOS 3, j'espère au moins qu'on aura de quoi s'en servir normalement. La première est franchement inutilisable si ce n'est pour l'heure et le tracker d'activité ... Même Siri a toujours ramé sur la mienne.


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2016)

Beard'n'Breakfast a dit:


> Tu permets que j'en doute quand même?
> Non mais avec le couple processeur bicoeur/watchOS 3, j'espère au moins qu'on aura de quoi s'en servir normalement. La première est franchement inutilisable si ce n'est pour l'heure et le tracker d'activité ... Même Siri a toujours ramé sur la mienne.


Pour siri c'est étonnant, parce que ça répond rapidement aux demandes, et quand il s'agit d'écrire c'est quasi-instantané. Tu as un accent ou une mauvaise connexion internet?


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (9 Septembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Pour siri c'est étonnant, parce que ça répond rapidement aux demandes, et quand il s'agit d'écrire c'est quasi-instantané. Tu as un accent ou une mauvaise connexion internet?



Pas d'accent particulier non, mais entre le moment où tu dis "Dis Siri" et où Siri s'affiche pour répondre, y'a quand même un bail qui passe. Je sais pas comment expliquer, quand tu le dis, tu as l'écran de Siri qui s'affiche, l'écran noir à moitié translucide. Et le temps que la courbe au bas de l'écran apparaisse pour que je parle ... il se passe bien 3 à 4 secondes. Sans parler des mises à jours qui prennent 15 minutes mini, le reboot j'en parle même pas, le lancement des applis tierces impossible, et la liste s'arrête pas là ...


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2016)

Beard'n'Breakfast a dit:


> Pas d'accent particulier non, mais entre le moment où tu dis "Dis Siri" et où Siri s'affiche pour répondre, y'a quand même un bail qui passe. Je sais pas comment expliquer, quand tu le dis, tu as l'écran de Siri qui s'affiche, l'écran noir à moitié translucide. Et le temps que la courbe au bas de l'écran apparaisse pour que je parle ... il se passe bien 3 à 4 secondes. Sans parler des mises à jours qui prennent 15 minutes mini, le reboot j'en parle même pas, le lancement des applis tierces impossible, et la liste s'arrête pas là ...


J'ai compté et il faut juste 2 secondes à partir du "Dis Siri"
Comment ça les MAJ qui mettent 15mins? Tu en fais tout les jours des MAJ toi?
Bah le reboot je vois pas trop le problème, vu que c'est pas une opération que tu es sensé faire souvent, donc dans une utilisation normal ça ne pose pas de problèmes


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (9 Septembre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai compté et il faut juste 2 secondes à partir du "Dis Siri"
> Comment ça les MAJ qui mettent 15mins? Tu en fais tout les jours des MAJ toi?
> Bah le reboot je vois pas trop le problème, vu que c'est pas une opération que tu es sensé faire souvent, donc dans une utilisation normal ça ne pose pas de problèmes



Oui m'enfin on aura beau trouver des justifications à toutes ses lenteurs mais le constat est qu'il y en a et de trop. Ce n'est pas un produit fini, c'est mon avis. Si ce n'est pour lire l'heure, pour son rôle de bijou, et son tracker d'activité excellent.


----------



## Vanton (9 Septembre 2016)

J'aurais bien des milliers de reproches à faire à la V1, mais franchement l'autonomie n'est pas un problème à l'usage. Vraiment. Le soir je la pose sur son dock, elle se fout en mode réveil et charge. Le matin elle est prête à être utilisée. C'est un faux problème l'autonomie. 

C'est pour ça à mon avis qu'Apple ne l'a que très peu évoquée : l'actuelle satisfait sans doute l'immense majorité des utilisateurs et la Series 2 propose la même.

Sinon pour les nouveautés... Comme les autres je me fous du GPS comme de ma première couche. Je ne fais pas de course et j'ai un bon sens de l'orientation. L'étanchéité à 50m est rassurante mais la V1 a montré que ça n'était pas un problème au quotidien, tant qu'on ne souhaitait pas nager avec. Et je ne souhaite pas nager avec. 

Reste l'écran plus brillant (et éventuellement meilleur...) qui me fait envie. Et le son en appel a sans doute été amélioré. 

Mais comme pour moi le principal attrait de l'Apple Watch est son design et ses possibilités de personnalisation, je suis assez déçu qu'elle soit plus épaisse... Je me satisfaisais de l'épaisseur de la V1, même si je n'aurais pas craché sur un léger amincissement. Et j'ai été douché par les 1mm d'épaisseur en plus... Ça lui donne un côté encore plus rondouillard dont je ne suis pas forcément fan... 

Reste à mon avis le vrai point fort de cette Series 2 (et même de la Series 1, et j'en veux à Apple...), c'est le nouveau processeur ! Je fais partie de ceux que le lenteur catastrophique de la V1 épuise. Rien que pour ça je pourrais envisager de passer à la nouvelle si c'est concluant... Quitte même à troquer la classique dont j'adore le style pour une Sport Series 1, histoire de ne pas se ruiner...


----------



## yannouille11 (10 Septembre 2016)

J'ai regardé un peu, je la trouve intéressante, de par sa puce GPS, mais aussi par son étanchéité.

Concernant l'AW nike, on est d'accord le cadran d'affichage de l'heure on peux le changer ? si on veux mettre un autre cadran on peu ?
Par rapport à l'application qui tourne (nike +) elle tiendra moins de temps que les autres en autonomie qui n'ont pas l'appli nike ?


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2016)

yannouille11 a dit:


> J'ai regardé un peu, je la trouve intéressante, de par sa puce GPS, mais aussi par son étanchéité.
> 
> Concernant l'AW nike, on est d'accord le cadran d'affichage de l'heure on peux le changer ? si on veux mettre un autre cadran on peu ?
> Par rapport à l'application qui tourne (nike +) elle tiendra moins de temps que les autres en autonomie qui n'ont pas l'appli nike ?


Ah oui tu peux changer le cadran et mettre ce que tu veux, c'est le principe
Ça aucunes idées, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait le cas


----------



## Vanton (11 Septembre 2016)

À priori on pourra changer le cadran oui, ça semblerait logique, mais on a très peu d'infos sur ce modèle, d'autant qu'il n'est pas encore dispo à la vente.


----------



## yannouille11 (11 Septembre 2016)

Concernant l'Apple Watch Nike, l'application Nike ne va pas impacter l'autonomie ?


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (11 Septembre 2016)

yannouille11 a dit:


> Concernant l'Apple Watch Nike, l'application Nike ne va pas impacter l'autonomie ?



Je ne pense pas que ce "Watch face" soit plus gourmand qu'un autre. De toute façon, attends toi à avoir une baisse d'autonomie drastique lorsque la puce GPS sera utilisée, pour moi c'est quasiment certain.


----------



## Poutchi (13 Septembre 2016)

Et c'est même précisé sur le site officiel d'apple:

*Exercice*
_Jusqu’à 8 heures_
"Tests réalisés par Apple en août 2016 sur des prototypes d’Apple Watch Series 1, Apple Watch Series 2 et Apple Watch Edition jumelés avec un iPhone. Tous les appareils étaient équipés de pré‑versions logicielles. Tests réalisés dans le cadre d’une séance d’exercice avec le capteur de rythme cardiaque activé, avec un iPhone*. En utilisant le GPS intégré de l’Apple Watch Series 2 sans iPhone, l’autonomie va jusqu’à 5 heures*. L’autonomie de la batterie varie en fonction de la configuration, de l’utilisation et de nombreux autres facteurs. Les résultats réels sont susceptibles de varier."

=> http://www.apple.com/befr/watch/battery.html

Je crois qu'on peut en déduire que si l'iPhone est à portée de Bluetooth, l'apple watch serie 2 se servira du gps de ce dernier ( comme avant avec la première apple watch ) et si elle ne détecte pas l'iPhone, cela basculera sur le gps de la montre ( logique )


----------



## Vanton (13 Septembre 2016)

Intéressant !


----------



## Poutchi (14 Septembre 2016)

Les premiers tests sont tombés et avec eux une info très intéressante ( à mon sens ):

Afin d'éviter les interaction pendant la baignade entre l'eau et l'écran tactile, Apple a ajouté un mode verrouillé qui semble s'enclencher ( d'après ce que j'ai compris):
- automatiquement quand la montre en contact avec l'eau
- lors du lancement des activités natation ou nage en eau libre
- manuellement via le control center

Pour la déverrouiller, Il faudra tourner la couronne digitale , un son sortirait alors de la montre pour éjecter l'eau qui s'y trouverait éventuellement. 

C'est intéressant car en ce qui me concerne, je me dis que je pourrai utiliser cette fonction a d'autre fins ( le suivi du sommeil par exemple). 

Vivement vendredi


----------



## Poutchi (16 Septembre 2016)

Voilà la montre est bien arrivée en temps et en heure 

Étant un nageur quotidien je me suis empresse d'essayer une de ses fonctions qui m'intéressait le plus en comparaison avec la première génération : l'étanchéité et le suivi natation. 

Alors quelques points:
- il faut penser à lancer l'activité nage AVANT de prendre sa douche. Une fois qu'elle est mouillée, l'écran tactile devient tout simplement inutilisable et impossible donc de lancer l'activité depuis le bord de la piscine ( logique mais dommage. Une solution avec les boutons physique pour la lancer devrait être envisagée car le chrono est plus synchro du coup car il faut également la sécher pour pouvoir arrêter l'activité pour la même raison )
- le suivi est tout simplement PARFAIT. J'ai rien à redire. Il a super bien compte mes longueurs , mon rythme , et meme le type de nage. Vraiment content à ce niveau la


----------



## cl97 (17 Septembre 2016)

j'ai pas pu la tester hier. Elle est arrivée hier après ma séance. J'ai deux trois questions :
- elle prend bien en compte tes temps de pause ?
- le suivi du rythme cardiaque fonctionne bien ?
- est-ce qu'elle est parvient à compter tes longueurs si tu fais de la planche par exemple ?


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (17 Septembre 2016)

Alors, pour information pour ceux qui hésitent encore, j'ai reçu ma Series 1 vendredi, j'ai tenté la Or Rose avec le bracelet Bleu Nuit. Et bien je suis agréablement surpris du nouveau processeur de la bête ! La montre est vraiment devenu très agréable à utiliser, même les fonctions les plus basiques comme afficher l'heure en inclinant le poignet vont plus vite et c'est beaucoup plus fluide et agréable. Concernant les applications tierces, on en est encore à attendre 2 ou 3 secondes pour l'ouverture mais quand on a connu la première version de l'Apple Watch, qu'est-ce que 2 ou 3 secondes? 
Bilan très positif, j'adore! Et pour ma part, je trouve que ce colori ne fait pas du tout efféminé et je le trouve même magnifique. Je posterai peut-être un ou deux clichés si ça vous intéresse, sur mon poignet d'homme poilu et viril.


----------



## Poutchi (17 Septembre 2016)

cl97 a dit:


> j'ai pas pu la tester hier. Elle est arrivée hier après ma séance. J'ai deux trois questions :
> - elle prend bien en compte tes temps de pause ?
> - le suivi du rythme cardiaque fonctionne bien ?
> - est-ce qu'elle est parvient à compter tes longueurs si tu fais de la planche par exemple ?



- je n'ai pas l'impression que le chrono de soit arrêté quand je m'arrêtais donc à priori non ( mais je suis pas certain je réessayerai lundi )
- oui! Étonnement je n'ai pas remarqué de problème avec le capteur
- je n'ai fait que la brasse avec mais à priori je suppose que ça ne devrait pas poser de problème


----------



## Vanton (18 Septembre 2016)

Oh oui alors, vite, vite des photos de poignets d'hommes poilus et virils !


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (18 Septembre 2016)

A la demande générale hilarious, des photos de mon AW Series 1, or rose !
Ca reste très classe et pas si efféminé au final.


----------



## Vanton (18 Septembre 2016)

Ah non mais en plus tu nous colles des papillons ? [emoji57]


----------



## melaure (18 Septembre 2016)

Poutchi a dit:


> - je n'ai pas l'impression que le chrono de soit arrêté quand je m'arrêtais donc à priori non ( mais je suis pas certain je réessayerai lundi )
> - oui! Étonnement je n'ai pas remarqué de problème avec le capteur
> - je n'ai fait que la brasse avec mais à priori je suppose que ça ne devrait pas poser de problème



Et si tu la re-sèche avec ta serviette juste avant et après les longueurs, tu n'as pas accès à l'interface ?


----------



## Poutchi (18 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Et si tu la re-sèche avec ta serviette juste avant et après les longueurs, tu n'as pas accès à l'interface ?


Si, mais à la piscine publique, ma serviette elle est dans mon casier  je n'y ai pas accès avant / après avoir fait mes longueurs. 

Perso la seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est la frotter contre mon maillot pour essayer tant bien que mal de la sécher mais c'est pas génial...


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Septembre 2016)

Cette manip de gestion par le tactile alors que l'écran est mouillé n'est vraiment pas futé et étrangement assez surprenant venant d'Apple qui n'a pas prévu d'autre solution !


----------



## patie29 (18 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir,

J'hésite de plus en plus avec la série 1 avec le nouveau processeur bicoeur et la 2, sachant que je n'irais pas sous l'eau avec que me conseillez vous? Les fonctionnalités sont elles les mêmes mis à part le GPS intégré? 

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Vanton (18 Septembre 2016)

GPS, étanchéité et luminosité plus grande de l'écran. Nouveau design de haut parleur, double micro. Pour ce qu'on sait déjà

Quant au tactile... Il devait être compliqué de mettre en place dans un volume si petit un autre moyen d'interagir avec l'écran comme il peut y en avoir sur les téléphones Samsung.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Septembre 2016)

Elle me tente aussi, mais uniquement pour l'écran plus lumineux. 
Le GPS est un argument inutile car quand on fait une sortie VTT, course à pieds, randonnée, c'est quand même mieux d'avoir son téléphone, non? Donc l'argument GPS est caduque. 
L'étanchéité? Oui, c'était ce que je souhaitais lorsque j'ai acheté le V1. Mais, même en habitant en Malaisie, en y faisant beaucoup de sports, en transpirant beaucoup, je n'ai jamais eu de souci sur cette V1.... Et je la rince à grande eau après chaque séance physique...
Plus grosse batterie? Ok, mais je la recharge le soir et la porte pendant le nuit pour mes cycles sommeils. Donc là encore, ce n'est pas un argument béton pour moi.
Watch OS 3 a donné un coup de jeune à cette V1. 
Donc?
J'achèterai peut être la Series 2 quand la Series 3 sera de sortie. Car je me suis suis fait au design carré et je ne me sens plus de porter une montre qui ne fasse que donne l'heure
Et je l'achèterai en acier avec verre saphir! Pour avoir un écran sans rayure!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Septembre 2016)

Pour ceux qui se plaignent de l'autonomie de cette Watch, je la porte 22 heures sur 24. 
Réveil à 6 heures. 
Recharge pendant ma douche. Watch à 100% de batterie.
Journée de travail classique.
Fitness (une heure et demie) aux alentours de 5 heures. IPhone dans le casier.
Retour maison vers 7 heures.
Recharge de Watch vers 9 heures.
Travail...
Coucher vers minuit avec Watch au poignet (application Sleep++ pour les rythmes circadiens)
Réveil 6 heures. Rebelote


----------



## nickos_fr (19 Septembre 2016)

Moi j'adore cette version 2 elle m'a permis d'acheter une serie 1 inox et verre en saphir de cristal 42mm d'occaz à 250 euros 
et avec os 3 je la trouve super réactive comparé à watch os 2.




Avant, à chaque lancement d'appli fallait vraiment pas être pressé.
Perso je n'ai absolument pas besoin du gps, l'étanchéité et un plus indéniable que j'apprécierai lorsque cette serie 2 sera disponible en occaz, même si je n'en ai pas vraiment l'utilité ne nageant pas avec !


----------



## melaure (19 Septembre 2016)

Poutchi a dit:


> Si, mais à la piscine publique, ma serviette elle est dans mon casier  je n'y ai pas accès avant / après avoir fait mes longueurs.
> 
> Perso la seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est la frotter contre mon maillot pour essayer tant bien que mal de la sécher mais c'est pas génial...



Ok, encore une fois, il vaut mieux prendre un produit dédié. Quand je parle montre avec mes collègues qui font du trail, ils rient tous de l'Apple Watch


----------



## brunnno (19 Septembre 2016)

oui, ben moi j'ai voulu tester la V2 (après avoir longtemps hésité sur la V1) mais finalement je n'arrive pas à me faire à la forme carrée ....
donc achetée vendredi, portée un jour, puis remise en vente aujourd'hui !


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2016)

Autant la renvoyer à Apple ! Enfin sauf s'il y a de la demande en occaz pour les Series 2...


----------



## brunnno (19 Septembre 2016)

achat FNAC....


----------



## dguillet (19 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
    Petite question comment savoir s'il est dispo en magasin. 
    Je sais que sur le store apple il y a une option pour voir la dispo mais ce n'est pas forcément à jour. Vendredi dernier je suis allé à l'apple store de velizy et ils avaient en stock celle que je voulais mais avec le bracelet milanais alors que l'application store apple indiquait qu'ils avaient 0 stock. 

David


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2016)

brunnno a dit:


> achat FNAC....



Ah... Franchement pour la seconde année de garantie Apple est quasi incontournable...


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2016)

brunnno a dit:


> achat FNAC....



Il n'y a pas un délai durant lequel on peut rapporter à la Fnac un produit qui ne donne pas satisfaction?


----------



## brunnno (19 Septembre 2016)

Faut pas que ça ait été déballé...


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2016)

Vraiment Apple est très nettement devant alors


----------



## melaure (19 Septembre 2016)

brunnno a dit:


> Faut pas que ça ait été déballé...



Pardon ? Et comment ne peux-tu pas être satisfait du coup ? Bien sur que tu peux l'essayer et le ramener sous 7 jours, je l'ai vu en particulier pour des Macs à la Fnac. C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que tu récupères un Mac déjà paramétré alors qu'il est censé être neuf ...


----------



## brunnno (19 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Pardon ? Et comment ne peux-tu pas être satisfait du coup ? Bien sur que tu peux l'essayer et le ramener sous 7 jours, je l'ai vu en particulier pour des Macs à la Fnac. C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que tu récupères un Mac déjà paramétré alors qu'il est censé être neuf ...



J'essayerai ce soir.... mais j'ai pas envie de ressortir avec un avoir !


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2016)

Me semble qu'ils font uniquement un avoir oui


----------



## Phoenixxu (19 Septembre 2016)

Oui uniquement avoir si produit déballé. 
Ils s'en fichent de ta satisfaction. Tu déballes, ils calèrent à revendre en neuf derrière. Et puis l'avoir t'oblige à retourner chez eux. 
Ou alors il faut s'arranger pour que la boite ait l'air non ouverte (mais avec un blister c'est compliqué )


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Septembre 2016)

Eh oui, un produit acheté en magasin n'est ni repris ni échangé (ça vous dit quelque chose cette phrase ?) sauf si le dit magasin applique des règles "commerciales" de reprises; ces règles sont à sa discrétion.


----------



## brunnno (19 Septembre 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh oui, un produit acheté en magasin n'est ni repris ni échangé (ça vous dit quelque chose cette phrase ?) sauf si le dit magasin applique des règles "commerciales" de reprises; ces règles sont à sa discrétion.



Sauf qu'en l'occurrence la Fnac indique partout le contraire... c'est plutôt "satisfait ou remboursé "... 
...sous conditions (qui ne sont pas vraiment claires pour un article déballé)


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Septembre 2016)

Remboursé oui...Sous forme d'avoir !
Es tu sur que ce n'est pas indiqué dans les CGV ?


----------



## Poutchi (19 Septembre 2016)

Mea culpa ! J'ai une correction à apporter par rapport à ce que j'ai dis plus tot: la première fois qu'on utilise l'application exercice pour la natation, un message s'affiche que je n'avais pas lu avec assez d'attention la première fois 

Ce message explique en gros que l'écran va se verrouiller pendant l'exercice et qu'il faut tourner la Digital Crown pour la déverrouiller ( jusqu'ici pas de surprise ) mais indique aussi : " pour mettre en pause ou reprendre l'activité, appuyez sur la Digital Crown et le bouton latéral en même temps"! Donc ca a bien été prevu ^^ très bon à savoir..

Pour l'anecdote ce message explique également que le GPS ne fonctionne pas durant cette activité ( nage en piscine - en eau libre elle s'active ) et que les performances du capteur cardiaque peuvent être altérées.

( par contre je confirme que le chrono ne se met pas en pause tout seul lorsqu'on s'arrete )

Et toujours à titre d'info, tout est indiqué sur la page support d'Apple  

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204523


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Septembre 2016)

Ah, je préfère çà !


----------



## brunnno (19 Septembre 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Remboursé oui...Sous forme d'avoir !
> Es tu sur que ce n'est pas indiqué dans les CGV ?


Non c'est selon..
mais en tout cas ça a marché pour moi !
Peut-être l'effet "carte One"


----------



## ft5777 (20 Septembre 2016)

Beard'n'Breakfast a dit:


> Alors, pour information pour ceux qui hésitent encore, j'ai reçu ma Series 1 vendredi, j'ai tenté la Or Rose avec le bracelet Bleu Nuit. Et bien je suis agréablement surpris du nouveau processeur de la bête ! La montre est vraiment devenu très agréable à utiliser, même les fonctions les plus basiques comme afficher l'heure en inclinant le poignet vont plus vite et c'est beaucoup plus fluide et agréable. Concernant les applications tierces, on en est encore à attendre 2 ou 3 secondes pour l'ouverture mais quand on a connu la première version de l'Apple Watch, qu'est-ce que 2 ou 3 secondes?
> Bilan très positif, j'adore! Et pour ma part, je trouve que ce colori ne fait pas du tout efféminé et je le trouve même magnifique. Je posterai peut-être un ou deux clichés si ça vous intéresse, sur mon poignet d'homme poilu et viril.



Merci pour ton témoignage. J'ai moi-même décidé de vendre mon Apple Watch en acier 38mm avec trois bracelets. J'espère en tirer 500€ en tout et je m'achète la Series 1 en 42mm pour 349€. Le GPS ne m'intéresse pas, l'étanchéité j'en ai l'occasion 5 fois par an donc je suis parti sur le modèle Aluminum Series 1. Une petite plus-value de 150€  au passage avec au final une montre neuve et deux fois plus puissante, ça me tente bien !
J'ai juste peur des rayures sur l'écran... Les témoignages sont assez contradictoires sur les écrans des AW Sport.
Ma commande est en "Préparation pour Expédition" depuis plus de 24 heures, je me demande ce qu'il se passe...


----------



## Vanton (21 Septembre 2016)

500€ c'est pas gagné... Pour avoir contacté plusieurs vendeurs ces derniers temps, les prix sont plutôt de l'ordre de 300/350€ pour les modèles Inox... Mais bon avec un peu de chance...


----------



## patie29 (22 Septembre 2016)

Je viens d'upgrader ma série 1 avec une série 2 sport blanche 38 mm en Apple Store. A voir donc déjà la batterie avec le GPS intégré avec la série 1 et le nouveau processeur en partant pour le boulot à 11h45 à 100% je rentrais vers 20h35 avec 55/50% de batterie. 
Verdict ce soir


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Septembre 2016)

La comparaison aurait été plus réaliste avec la version 1 améliorée car sur la version 2 la présence du GPS doit certainement avoir une influence sur la batterie même si l'on n'y fait pas appel.


----------



## patie29 (22 Septembre 2016)

La batterie de la série 2 est bien meilleure que la série 1 avec le nouveau processeur je suis à 85% de batterie actuellement et je l'ai au poignet depuis 11h45 ce matin!


----------



## nickos_fr (23 Septembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> 500€ c'est pas gagné... Pour avoir contacté plusieurs vendeurs ces derniers temps, les prix sont plutôt de l'ordre de 300/350€ pour les modèles Inox... Mais bon avec un peu de chance...



Effectivement je viens d'acheter une version inox et ecran cristal de saphir  42mm à 250 euros, perso je n'aurai pas mis plus


----------



## Pikachuu (25 Septembre 2016)

Vaut il mieux acheter une version sport à 449 ou la version au dessus à 699 ?


----------



## Vanton (25 Septembre 2016)

C'est moins facile comme question... 

La version Sport n'existe plus en tant que telle. On avait avant la gamme Sport et la gamme classique. On a désormais tous les modèles dans une seule gamme classique. Mais persiste toujours une distinction entre les différents matériaux. Les modèles en alu ont toujours une vitre en verre contre une vitre en saphir pour les modèles alu. Le verre laissant bien plus passer la lumière que le saphir. La partie capteurs est par contre en céramique sur tous les modèles désormais. Mais le packaging de la version Inox est bien plus travaillé, avec une boîte de rangement en plastique blanc doublé de velours gris clair. 

Mais après niveau fonctions c'est strictement identique. En gros ça va se jouer sur le budget, l'esthétique et quelques éléments de finition qui peuvent compter à l'usage.


----------



## Pikachuu (25 Septembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse Vanton !


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Septembre 2016)

Modèle série 2 Nike + précommandé.


----------



## Phoenixxu (29 Septembre 2016)

Le verre se raye beaucoup plus facilement que le saphir !


----------



## Vanton (29 Septembre 2016)

Mais casse moins facilement [emoji6]


----------



## pampelune (29 Septembre 2016)

Bon, 

Je l'ai gardée une semaine. J'avais résisté à la première version, me disant qu'il valait mieux attendre. Et les specs de cette Série 2 alu noire m'ont parues suffisantes pour sauter le pas.

Alors je l'ai commandée, reçue et récupérée en Apple store.

Pourquoi je la renvoie ? Voilà mon expérience.
Tout d'abord, c'est marrant, mais je n'ai jamais lu ce commentaire, mais quand on passe du temps à utiliser sa montre, hé bien on a super mal au bras. Ca parait drôle, mais la position n'est pas bien naturelle je trouve. Regarder l'heure quelques secondes, pas de pb, mais quand on passer de longues minutes dessus, au bout d'un moment, on se tape un Watch elbow ! 

Alors quoi d'autre ? Hé bien première déception, impossible d'envoyer un SMS directement par Siri. L'envoi de SMS en passant par l'app SMS marche lui sans problème (enfin après avoir quand même un peu galéré pour envoyer des SMS et pas que des iMessages), y compris via le mode dictée.
Après contact Apple Support niveau 2, j'attends toujours le rappel de leurs ingénieurs...pas très pro au final, j'ai envoyé un mail à mon contact, et ai laissé un message sur sa boîte vocale, pas de réponse...

Autres choses que j'ai trouvées pénibles : comme dit souvent parfois en tournant le poignet, l'écran ne s'allume pas. Ca parait pas bien grave, mais c'est vraiment CHIANT.

Les Apps ensuite. Super pub d'Air France depuis la version 1 de l'AW pour avoir sa carte d'embarquement sur la montre. Génial je me dis. Sauf que voilà, quand on en a besoin il faut d'abord ouvrir l'app sur la montre pour que celle de la watch marche. C'est le cas avec pas mal d'apps en fait. (Tripcase lui n'a jamais marché).
Wunderlist : on peut cocher les tâches une fois sur deux. Résultat, on force/quitte l'app pour la faire remarcher. J'étais tout content d'utiliser ma montre pour ma liste de courses, mais j'ai resorti le tél...

J'ai fait un reset complet, déjumelage, reboot iPhone, montre bref tout essayé. C'est pareil, pas encore au point je trouve.

Du coup, on passe son temps à se servir de son iPhone, puis de sa montre, ce qui est une énorme perte de temps pour moi. Entre les trucs qui ne marchent pas sur la montre et qui demandent de passer par le tél, ceux qui marchent après affichage sur le tél etc, c'est pas terrible.
C'est dommage, car c'est rapide je trouve, l'écran est TB aussi.

Le bracelet nylon, en lisant les tests je m'attendais à un super bracelet très quali. Franchement, c'est du foutage de gueule. On dirait un pauvre bracelet, tout fin, qui ne va sûrement pas durer très longtemps (je suis peut être un peu critique sur la longévité, mais j'ai été déçu en le voyant par rapport aux photos postées partout).

Ce qui est génial en revanche c'es Siri (enfin sauf pour les textos). il reconnait vraiment bien les commandes. C'est réactif, et il se plante rarement.

Bref pour résumer, j'ai demandé le remboursement... je vais attendre une prochaine version je pense.

Je me dis que c'est le premier produit Apple qui ne me convient pas. Depuis près de 35 ans que j'en ai, jamais je n'avais été déçu. Là j'en ai encore mal au bras  Lol.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Septembre 2016)

Il me semble que tu es tombé une W qui n'est pas OK ou bien un jumelage Watch/iphone qui ne fonctionne pas correctement..
Sur l'W première du nom l'envoi de SMS avec SIRI fonctionnait très bien sauf les qqs cas où SIRI ne comprenait pas bien les commandes; ce qui semble bien amélioré avec la série 2.
Retourner cette watch: OK mais pour la remplacer par une nouvelle: Oui !
Dommage aussi que, dans ton cas, le support Apple ne soit pas à la hauteur...


----------



## fousfous (29 Septembre 2016)

Oui visiblement le problème c'est ta Watch vu que dicter les SMS via Siri fonctionne sur d'autre Watch 
Ensuite les app tierces sont généralement assez mal fait (la fainéantise légendaire des devs...) donc il est quand meme mieux d'utiliser les app intégré à la watch comme Rappel ou Wallet 

Pour ton mal au bras c'est normal, c'est pas fait pour que tu passes plus de temps dessus que sur l'iPhone, c'est fait pour des consultations rapide (tout comme l'iPhone est fait pour des consultation moyenne et l'iPad pour des consultations longues). Mais sinon la solution ca peut être de l'utiliser contre le lit ou la table si tu veux faire un petit jeu 

Et l'écran qui ne s'affiche c'est surement du à une mauvaise position ou au fait que tu ne bouges pas assez le poignet, pour moi l'écran s'affiche à presque tout les coups, et quand ca ne veut pas ou que je ne bouge pas le bras un petit tap sur l'écran et c'est réglé


----------



## Vanton (30 Septembre 2016)

Tiens tiens j'ai l'impression de revenir un an et demi en arrière ! [emoji1] Toutes ces critiques on les a déjà eues au lancement de la V1. Je me retrouve tout à fait dans ces propos !


----------



## pampelune (30 Septembre 2016)

Ca m'étonne quand même d'être tombé sur une watch à problème, vu qu'à part pour dicter les messages via Siri (je parle bien du cas où vous êtes sur l'horloge, vous invoquez Siri, lui demandez d'envoyer un message, il demande lequel, vous dictez, il confirme le texte, et vous lui dîtes "envoie".
D'ailleurs, c'est tout de même pas logique. Quand on passe par l'app messages, à la fin il y a un bouton en haut à droite "envoyer", mais pas quand on passe par Siri directement où là, sous le texte, il n'y a qu'un bouton NE PAS ENVOYER. Déjà il faut comprendre qu'on doit lui demander d'envoyer. C'est vraiment incompréhensible de ne pas avoir la même logique dans les deux cas. 
Si les apps sont mal intégrées, je veux bien le comprendre mais du coup quel intérêt ? Je fais comment pour avoir mes cartes d'embarquement dans ma montre sans AF par exemple ? 
L'heure qui ne s'affiche pas tout le temps, c'est le cas pour 5% des cas, mais quand ça arrive, qu'est-ce que c'est pénible.
Et pour le bras, je ne passe pas plus de temps dessus que sur l'iPhone, heureusement ;-)


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2016)

pampelune a dit:


> <...>
> Tout d'abord, c'est marrant, mais je n'ai jamais lu ce commentaire, mais quand on passe du temps à utiliser sa montre, hé bien on a super mal au bras. Ca parait drôle, mais la position n'est pas bien naturelle je trouve. Regarder l'heure quelques secondes, pas de pb, mais quand on passer de longues minutes dessus, au bout d'un moment, on se tape un Watch elbow !
> <...>


C'est effectivement une excellente observation. Étant malheureusement affligé de rhumatismes articulaires, j'imagine que je ne pourrais effectivement pas utiliser la montre réellement (profiter de ses qualités). Je n'avais pas pensé à cette question-là.

[très bien, ton post : factuel et pas polémique  ]


----------



## Vanton (30 Septembre 2016)

Tout le monde l'avait signalé lors de la sortie de la V1. Macg, ses concurrents, les premiers utilisateurs... Mais étrangement avec le recul je n'ai plus le sentiment de souffrir comme avant. Soit que mon corps s'y soit fait, soit que j'utilise finalement très peu ma montre pour autre chose que regarder l'heure...


----------



## jmaubert (30 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est effectivement une excellente observation. Étant malheureusement affligé de rhumatismes articulaires, j'imagine que je ne pourrais effectivement pas utiliser la montre réellement (profiter de ses qualités). Je n'avais pas pensé à cette question-là.
> 
> [très bien, ton post : factuel et pas polémique  ]


Que ce soit avec ou sans montre, tenir le bras levé ou le coude plié pendant de longues minutes finit toujours par faire mal ! Ce n'est pas le but de l'Apple Watch d'être consultée de longues minutes d'affilée. L'écran est déjà trop petit pour çà. 
Quand je veux m'en servir un peu plus longtemps, pour lire des infos par exemple, je pose le bras sur un bureau, une table ou mes cuisses.  
Et malgré mon âge avancé ( 61 ans ) et quelques douleurs articulaires également, l'Apple Watch ne me cause aucun souci physique !


----------



## fousfous (30 Septembre 2016)

pampelune a dit:


> Si les apps sont mal intégrées, je veux bien le comprendre mais du coup quel intérêt ? Je fais comment pour avoir mes cartes d'embarquement dans ma montre sans AF par exemple ?


Bah pour tes cartes Air France il suffit juste de les mettres dans Wallet, c'est fait pour ca


----------



## Poutchi (1 Octobre 2016)

pampelune a dit:


> Ca m'étonne quand même d'être tombé sur une watch à problème, vu qu'à part pour dicter les messages via Siri (je parle bien du cas où vous êtes sur l'horloge, vous invoquez Siri, lui demandez d'envoyer un message, il demande lequel, vous dictez, il confirme le texte, et vous lui dîtes "envoie".
> D'ailleurs, c'est tout de même pas logique. Quand on passe par l'app messages, à la fin il y a un bouton en haut à droite "envoyer", mais pas quand on passe par Siri directement où là, sous le texte, il n'y a qu'un bouton NE PAS ENVOYER. Déjà il faut comprendre qu'on doit lui demander d'envoyer. C'est vraiment incompréhensible de ne pas avoir la même logique dans les deux cas.


Alors en réalité ( mais c'est vrai qu'il faut le savoir), si le SMS te convient, Il suffit...de ne rien dire à Siri. Si tu n'appuies pas sur le bouton "Ne pas envoyer" et que tu baisses simplement ta montre, le SMS s'envoie au bout de quelques secondes. Mais je t'accorde que ce n'est pas intuitif comme comportement. Il faut le savoir...


----------



## pampelune (1 Octobre 2016)

J'avais bien lu ce mode de fonctionnement en fait. Sauf que voilà, même après 1heure, le SMS ne partait jamais...


----------



## Poutchi (1 Octobre 2016)

C'est étrange. Ça devait être un bug logiciel, chez moi cela fonctionne à tous les coup. :-/


----------



## pampelune (1 Octobre 2016)

Oui sûrement. Enfin je verrai quand ils sortiront las V3 
La mienne a fait un retour à l'envoyeur...


----------



## nickos_fr (3 Octobre 2016)

Poutchi a dit:


> C'est étrange. Ça devait être un bug logiciel, chez moi cela fonctionne à tous les coup. :-/



Idem pas de soucis chez moi non plus


----------



## stéphane83000 (5 Octobre 2016)

La V2 paraît plus carrée que la V1 ?
La différence de design est elle flagrante?


----------



## mobigeek (5 Octobre 2016)

C'est absolument le MÊME design !!


----------



## Vanton (5 Octobre 2016)

Nop... La Series 1 ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau à la V1 mais les Series 2 sont différentes. La vitre est plus bombée, dépasse davantage du châssis. Et le châssis en lui même a une forme légèrement retravaillée. C'est subtil mais il y a bien une différence.


----------



## Poutchi (8 Octobre 2016)

Je suis déçu...je l'utilise de façon quasi quotidienne pour la piscine et après à peine 1 mois d'utilisation, le micro ne fonctionne déjà plus [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45] direction l'Apple store....


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Octobre 2016)

Tu dis bien le micro hein, pas le HP ?
De toutes façons c'est pas de bol ! te souhaite une réparation/échange rapide.


----------



## Poutchi (8 Octobre 2016)

Le micro oui ;-) Siri ne répond plus. Ils ont fait un test de diagnostic à distance et ils disent que niveau logiciel tout est ok donc c'est matériel...


----------



## stéphane83000 (8 Octobre 2016)

Ouais à mon avis il faut quant même être attentionné et y faire attention ce n'est pas une Swatch même si considérée comme étanche moi je limiterais ou plutôt me limiterais à l'utiliser dans l'eau.
Par exemple, ici dans le sud je me vois pas la laisser au poignet tout l'été à la plage dans l'eau salée ou au contact du sable.
Ça me paraît logique et ce n'est pas une montre pour le sport intensif : rien que les matériaux utilisés et les composants électroniques il faut tout de même être vigilant.
Une ou deux piscines par semaine par exemple.


----------



## Poutchi (8 Octobre 2016)

C'est tout à fait contraire à ce qu'ils ont dit à la Keynote....ils ont spécifiquement montré leur engin qui a plongé moultes exemplaires de la série 2 dans des bassins et ont insisté sur le fait que leurs exigences étaient qu'un nageur quotidien puisse la porter. Donc je suis pas vraiment d'accord avec ton discours.. puis elle est vendue étanche , pas "étanche mais une à 2 fois par semaine".
Mon espoir c'est d'être tombé sur une unité défectueuse. Sinon ils vont avoir un sérieux problème car le suivi natation est un des gros arguments marketing de cette montre et un watergate va pas tarder à arriver si c'est le cas...


----------



## stéphane83000 (9 Octobre 2016)

Entre ce qui est dit est la réalité il y a un fossé.
Les montres spécialisées en activités sportives n'ont pas les mêmes matériaux et tout dépend de l'activité en question et de la fréquence.
La V1 est également présentée comme "grande marathonienne" mais bon...
Gardez votre Apple Watch 7/7 tous les jours, à la plage, montagne et à la piscine vous verrez bien.
Ne serait ce que le système d'expulsion d'eau du haut parleur je me demande qu'est ce que ça donne à long terme avec des dépôts de calcaire ?
Oui une montre étanche on peut dire ça mais avec précaution et ce n'est juste qu'un conseil : après tout ce n'est pas une montre garantie à vie


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Octobre 2016)

Il n'empêche que, comme Poutchi, je considère que cette montre doit être étanche au point de résister à une utilisation quotidienne dans l'eau: Apple ne s'est pas privée de le faire savoir.
Donc dans son cas elle sera remplacée. Et si d'autres montres subissent le même sort, Apple aura du souci à se faire.


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2016)

Et ça pourrait pas juste être un dépôt qui a bouché le micro?
Tu as bien lavé ta Watch a l'eau douce?


----------



## stéphane83000 (9 Octobre 2016)

Quel bordel !


----------



## Poutchi (9 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Et ça pourrait pas juste être un dépôt qui a bouché le micro?
> Tu as bien lavé ta Watch a l'eau douce?



Malheureusement oui. J'ai bien essayé plusieurs fois mais sans résultat :-(


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2016)

C'est possible que ce soit ca qui soit bouché, mais ca ne fonctionne pas pour d'autres choses comme la dictée vocale ou un appel?


----------



## Poutchi (9 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est possible que ce soit ca qui soit bouché, mais ca ne fonctionne pas pour d'autres choses comme la dictée vocale ou un appel?



Non. Ça ne fonctionne réellement pour rien qui implique le micro. 

Siri me dit inlassablement qu'il ne comprends pas ce que j'ai dit ( et ne réponds plus aux "dis siri" ), les messages dictes ne se dictent plus. Les appels j'avoue que je n'ai pas essayé ( je n'utilise pas cette fonction ) mais bon si ça ne fonctionne ni pour Siri ni pour la dictée vocale , je pense que c'est plutôt clair


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2016)

Bah ca permettrai de savoir à quelle point le micro est bouché


----------



## Poutchi (9 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah ca permettrai de savoir à quelle point le micro est bouché



Suite à ton message du coup j'ai installé une application de dictée vocal spécifiquement dédié à l'Apple Watch. 

À ma grande surprise, je me suis entendu clairement après m'être auto enregistré, j'enchaîne sur un nouveau test de Siri et...ça refonctionne. 

Je ne comprends vraiment pas, j'ai rien fait de spécial entre hier soir et aujourd'hui qui pourrait expliquer cela mais bon..je vais annuler mon rendez vous à l'Apple store du coup. \o/


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2016)

Toujours bien vérifier si ça ne vraiment fonctionne pas ^^


----------



## Vanton (9 Octobre 2016)

Peut-être un problème matériel ? Un faux contact au niveau dû micro sur ton exemplaire ? 

Si tu es encore dans les 14j et donc en droit de demander un échange à neuf, ne t'en prive pas. Ça n'est pas de très bon augure.


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2016)

Pour moi c'est juste logiciel si juste en installant une application ça débloque tout


----------



## Vanton (9 Octobre 2016)

Ça n'est pas forcément lié... Ça peut être une simple coïncidence


----------



## Poutchi (9 Octobre 2016)

De fait, je serai très surpris que ce soit l'installation d'une application tierce qui ait tout débloqué. Connaissant la manière dont l'architecture des app sur iOS / Watch OS, j'en arriverai même à dire que c'est tout à fait impossible. 

Malheureusement je ne suis déjà plus dans les 14 jours qui suivent l'achat ( je l'ai achetée via l'Apple store en ligne le jour de la sortie )

Mais je vais suivre de manière très attentive ce problème effectivement


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (9 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> ça va vite devenir sale avec le sel ou l'eau de javel


ben je croyais ça aussi, mais cet été je me suis baigné en piscine et à la mer pendant 2 semaine avec ma Garmin fenix3, je la rinçais à l'eau douce en sortant de la baignade et elle n'a subi aucun désagrément, pourtant elle est noire.


----------



## ibabar (12 Octobre 2016)

Poutchi a dit:


> ils ont spécifiquement montré leur engin qui a plongé moultes exemplaires de la série 2 dans des bassins et ont insisté sur le fait que leurs exigences étaient qu'un nageur quotidien puisse la porter


J'ai aussi vu ça. Mais je suis surpris qu'ils soient aussi affirmatifs (surtout quand en parallèle on voit tous les garde-fous niveau garantie concernant l'IP67 de l'iPhone 7...).
Pour la bonne et simple raison que la Watch est donnée étanche à 50m, ce qui en horlogerie ne signifie pas qu'on peut aller à 49,9m en eaux profondes mais que la montre est à 5ATM, c'est-dire résistante à une pression de 5 bars.
http://horlogeriepassion.free.fr/entretien/etancheite.htm
C'est en théorie capable d'être utilisé pour plonger (au sens pénétrer violemment de l'air à l'eau) mais perso pour cet usage au quotidien, j'aurais plus opté pour une montre à 10ATM. Maintenant beaucoup de nageurs rentrent dans l'eau gentiment et font des longueurs, ce qui change la donne.


----------



## Vaenoxis (15 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

Avis aux possesseurs de Watch Série 2, pourriez vous me dire dire si le haut parleur vous semble plus puissant que celui de la V1 ? 
C'est une caractéristique importante qui pourrait me pousser à l'achat, étant friand adepte de cette fonction pour répondre à de courts appels à vélo, quand je joue au squash etc.. le volume est un peu faible sur la V1. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Vanton (16 Octobre 2016)

Effectivement le volume est un peu faible sur la V1... J'ai posé la question à Mickael il y a quelques semaines quand il a publié le test de la Series 2 et il m'a dit que le volume lui semblait un peu plus élevé mais que c'était dur à quantifier et mesurer.


----------



## Vaenoxis (16 Octobre 2016)

Top ! Je me disais bien que quelqu'un avait dû demander à Mickael .
Merci. 

Si d'autres retours je suis preneur.. 
J'hésite encore à passer d'une V1 sport à une V2 inox. Je lui trouve certes des arguments mais vu le prix de la montre, je me pose des questions quand au rythme de renouvellement de celle ci, la V3 aura sûrement de sérieux atouts elle aussi. 
Mais en l'état actuel il faut bien avouer que la V1 n'est pas fiable et optimisé pour que le plaisir de l'utiliser soit toujours ressenti.


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2016)

Vaenoxis a dit:


> Mais en l'état actuel il faut bien avouer que la V1 n'est pas fiable et optimisé pour que le plaisir de l'utiliser soit toujours ressenti.


De tout ce que j'ai vu comme tests, il semblerait que WatchOS3 ait filé un petit coup de boost à la V1 (dans la limite de ses faibles capacités en puissance) et que la V2 soit plus fluide sans être non plus une Ferrari à côté.

_Quelques réflexions:_
_ La V3 sera sans doute plus révolutionnaire et suivra un peu la courbe d'évolution qu'il y a eu sur l'iPad (plus de finesse avec l'Air, gamme élargie avec le Mini...etc).
_ Moi aussi je souhaite une acier plutôt qu'une alu, donc V1 ou serie 2, or la surépaisseur (et le prix) de la serie 2 ne m'attire pas, donc V1 d'occase (j'aurais pu hésiter avec une serie 1 mais elle est uniquement déclinée en Sport...).
_ Ma plus grande appréhension pour la V3 concerne le suivi du système d'attache des bracelets (j'hésite à craquer pour un bracelet acier à maillons or à 500€ le bracelet seul, je m'interroge sur sa pérennité...): Apple a montré que parfois il a le courage de choix de rupture pour avancer (passage du connecteur 30 broches au lightning) mais aussi parfois sans trop réfléchir aux conséquences (je pense à l'iPhone 7 qui ne change pas de design ni de form-factor mais dont les coques du 6(S) deviennent pourtant inutilisables).
_ Il semble que la serie 2 ait un certain succès (la serie 1 devient dispo, la serie 2 conserve de gros délais de dispo), preuve que le GPS et l'étanchéité étaient de vraies demandes (alors qu'à mon avis elles ne concernent et n'ont de réel intérêt que les sportifs spécifiquement pour la course sans iPhone et la natation).
_ Les délais de la V2 vont sans doute se normaliser pour Noël. A moins d'un fiasco total des ventes, je doute d'une présentation au printemps 2017 ou en juin (et quand bien même, sortir un modèle dans la précipitation serait contre-productif, Samsung l'a payé assez cher récemment...). Septembre 2017, ce sont les 10 ans de l'iPhone, ils ne vont pas sortir une V3 dans l'ombre. Donc le délai le plus plausible serait mars/ avril 2018 selon moi.
_ Sans doute une MàJ de WatchOS (voire un WatchOS4) d'ici là. Le questionnement est plutôt sur l'éventuelle rupture de la V3 (format rond, suppression du digital crown, refonte totale de l'interface, éventuellement indépendance de l'iPhone pour ouverture à Android ou utilisation "toute seule"...etc). Le corollaire étant de rendre la V2 obsolète, et donc le calcul aujourd'hui de dire "je prends une V2 parce qu'elle durera plus qu'une V1 pour les prochaines MàJ" sera caduque.
_Si les ventes ne décollent pas, Apple devra changer de paradigme et revoir sa copie à partir d'une page blanche donc ce scénario n'est pas ubuesque (d'autant qu'ils auraient eu plus de 2 ans de temps de gestation). _


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Octobre 2016)

Vaenoxis a dit:


> Top ! Je me disais bien que quelqu'un avait dû demander à Mickael .
> Merci.
> 
> Si d'autres retours je suis preneur..
> ...



La V1 est tellement bien (grâce à Watch OS3) que je n'achèterai pas la V2...


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2016)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> La V1 est tellement bien (grâce à Watch OS3) que je n'achèterai pas la V2...


La différence semble plus que palpable, notamment le dock.
Mais cette fluidité supplémentaire t'a-t-elle conduite à utiliser certaines apps pour lesquelles tu t'étais résigné à dégainer ton iPhone (car plus rapide)?

Je pense racheter une V1 pour certaines fonctions (essentiellement Pay, Activité et le pilotage d'Apple Music) mais je n'imagine pas spécialement lancé Shazam, envoyer un Message ou zoomer dans Plans, tant ça me semble encore plus fluide sur iPhone (et rapide, même en ajoutant le temps "d'accès" à l'iPhone dans un sac).


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> _ Sans doute une MàJ de WatchOS (voire un WatchOS4) d'ici là. Le questionnement est plutôt sur l'éventuelle rupture de la V3 (format rond, suppression du digital crown, refonte totale de l'interface, éventuellement indépendance de l'iPhone pour ouverture à Android ou utilisation "toute seule"...etc). Le corollaire étant de rendre la V2 obsolète, et donc le calcul aujourd'hui de dire "je prends une V2 parce qu'elle durera plus qu'une V1 pour les prochaines MàJ" sera caduque.
> _Si les ventes ne décollent pas, Apple devra changer de paradigme et revoir sa copie à partir d'une page blanche donc ce scénario n'est pas ubuesque (d'autant qu'ils auraient eu plus de 2 ans de temps de gestation). _


Apple est bien parti pour conserver l'attache des bracelets un certains temps, et une rupture ne signifie pas forcément que tout va changer. Tu peux déjà barrer le format rond vu que c'est complètement con comme format.
Et niveau suivi des appareils pour les MAJ Apple est pas mal, donc une V2 ne sera pas obsolète tout de suite.


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Apple est bien parti pour conserver l'attache des bracelets un certains temps


Un peu péremptoire pour boire tes paroles... si tu as un argumentaire ou un avis, je veux bien l'entendre.

Ça m'intéresserait de connaître certains indicateurs:
_ Ratio de ventes des bracelets "nus" (pour savoir si les acheteurs - les plus nombreux - d'AW Sport se contentent de changer de couleur de caoutchouc ou vont aussi vers des matériaux plus haut de gamme: cuir, acier, voire nylon)
_ Ratio de ventes entre les différents bracelets (il semblerait que le Milanais ait un certain succès, ce qui m'a toujours laissé perplexe: pas parce que je ne l'apprécie pas, mais parce que d'une part il se desserre beaucoup et que d'autre part ce type de bracelet est peu diffusé en horlogerie traditionnelle)
_ Ratio d'achat de bracelets supplémentaires chez les possesseurs d'AW Sport et chez les possesseurs d'AW acier (est-ce que les premiers se contentent davantage du seul bracelet d'origine?)
_ Pourcentage de porteurs avec 1 seul bracelet (d'origine), avec 2 bracelets, avec 3 bracelets et plus
...etc
Bref, pas les chiffres de ventes d'AW mais plutôt des tendances de consommation 



fousfous a dit:


> Tu peux déjà barrer le format rond vu que c'est complètement con comme format


Peut-être moins pertinent que le carré pour une montre connectée (encore que la lunette tournante de la Gear S2 de Samsung est plutôt intéressante) mais c'est le format de 90% de la production horlogère (de l'ultra-cheap au très haut de gamme de manufacture).
Or si Apple veut réellement vendre des AW à des acheteurs de montres, et pas uniquement à des geeks, il n'est pas si con que ça de s'interroger sur le design (à commencer par l'écran qui reste noir et inerte la presque totalité du temps).
_Et je passe sur certains cadrans ronds (ben oui, les aiguilles, ça tourne en rond, pas en carré...) qui font tout rikiki et moche dans une boîte carrée qui devient presque gigantesque pour faire entrer ces cadrans au chausse-pied_








fousfous a dit:


> Et niveau suivi des appareils pour les MAJ Apple est pas mal, donc une V2 ne sera pas obsolète tout de suite


Certes mais tout le monde s'accorde à parler de fiasco pour l'AW. Certes relatif car il s'en vend des caisses et que l'AW est largement leader sur son marché, mais admettons que les volumes soient "décevants" pour Apple (comparativement à l'iPhone et même l'iPad).
_ Soit ils arrêtent le produit: ce n'est pas non plus le Cube ou le Newton pour justifier un tel couperet
_ Soit ils persévèrent dans une voie de légère amélioration, mais ça va devenir un produit à la marge, un truc qui est là mais ne fait pas d'étincelle (un peu comme l'Apple TV) or Apple j'imagine a tout de même plus d'ambition pour sa Watch
_ Soit ils repartent d'une copie vierge, comme ils l'ont à maintes reprises fait pour l'iPod Nano, comme ils l'ont fait pour le Mac Pro, comme ils l'ont fait pour le MacBook, avec pour chacun des destins très divers (respectivement: un tâtonnement permanent, une perte de crédibilité en haut de gamme, un succès commercial malgré le prix et d'autres défauts).


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2016)

Bah déjà il me semble avoir lu que pas mal de possesseur d'Apple Watch avaient plusieurs bracelets différents et que les gens aimaient cette fonctionnalité.

Pour le format rond comme le montre si bien la photo, le bras est rectangulaire, donc la logique (et la beauté) veut que ce qui soit dessus respecte ce format. Si les montres classiques ne le font pas c'est tout simplement parce que le mouvement d'une aiguille fait un rond et qu'il y a beaucoup de conservatisme dans le monde de l'horlogerie.
Et l'Apple Watch grace à son format rectangulaire permet d'afficher des complications dans les coins, parce que je te rappelle que ce n'est pas une bête montre. Et qu'avec le format rond on aurait pas pu ajouter grand chose et du coup elle ne servirait pas à grand chose... (la principale utilisation de la Watch c'est évidement son cadran qui affiche pleins d'informations)

Et le fiasco n'est vu que par les journalistes qui n'ont pas la moindre infos sur les ventes... Apple se dit très satisfait des ventes et prévoyait moins, et ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a pas de chiffres de ventes que c'est parce qu'il ne s'en vend pas (c'est plutôt pour éviter que tout les concurrents se mettent à copier comme avec l'iPhone).


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (16 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Si les montres classiques ne le font pas c'est tout simplement parce que le mouvement d'une aiguille fait un rond et qu'il y a beaucoup de conservatisme dans le monde de l'horlogerie.


C'est vrai que l'être humain fait par nature de la résistance au changement, et seuls certains se risquent dans les terrains qui bousculent les normes.




fousfous a dit:


> l'Apple Watch grâce à son format rectangulaire permet d'afficher des complications dans les coins, parce que je te rappelle que ce n'est pas une bête montre. Et qu'avec le format rond on aurait pas pu ajouter grand chose et du coup elle ne servirait pas à grand chose... (la principale utilisation de la Watch c'est évidement son cadran qui affiche pleins d'informations)


Pour avoir porté la plupart de mes nombreuses smartwatchs Android au format rond (j'en ai eu 5 ou 6 modèles diffrénts en 2 ans), c'est vrai que la seule qui affichait correctement les écrans était la LG Watch 1 (écran carré), mais bon côté design ce n'était pas une réussite....

Sans parler des coins qui permettent de rajouter des infos à l'écran (ce qui est pour moi la plus grosse plus-value de ces montres), les écrans ronds ont la fâcheuse habitude de rogner les écrans, le texte est plus difficile à lire, bref, ce n'est pas adapté du tout.
Et aujourd'hui, l'AW est la seule smartwatch (digne de ce nom) à proposer encore un écran carré, les autres fabricants ayant tous cédé au conservatisme des aiguilles, illogique sur ce produit. (et pas facile à lire à comparer des chiffres)


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah déjà il me semble avoir lu que pas mal de possesseur d'Apple Watch avaient plusieurs bracelets différents et que les gens aimaient cette fonctionnalité


Je l'ai lu aussi mais entre les "on-dit" et le factuel... Or les rares AW que je vois, ce sont des Sport avec toujours le coloris d'origine.



fousfous a dit:


> Pour le format rond comme le montre si bien la photo, le bras est rectangulaire, donc la logique (et la beauté) veut que ce qui soit dessus respecte ce format. Si les montres classiques ne le font pas c'est tout simplement parce que le mouvement d'une aiguille fait un rond et qu'il y a beaucoup de conservatisme dans le monde de l'horlogerie.


Tu prêches pour un convaincu: j'apprécie beaucoup le format carré, j'ai d'ailleurs eu 2 montres "normales" que j'appréciais beaucoup dans ce format.
L'horlogerie est un secteur qui innove beaucoup: il ne faut pas confondre intemporalité du design et classicisme avec immobilisme et conservatisme 

Pour la beauté c'est subjectif: si on met de côté l'horlogerie pour parler des montres plus accessoires, on se rend compte que le rond continue de primer.
La plupart des montres (ignobles) oversize restent rondes (à commencer par les U-boat qui ont lancé cette affreuse tendance).





Si on parle de la forme d'un poignet, le plus logique serait un bandeau circulaire (qui souvent est représenté pour illustrer un improbable futur). Mais à part quelques tracker d'activité et quelques exercices de style sur des marques fantaisie, on n'en voit pas beaucoup.




Là où je voulais en venir, c'est: est-ce que la masse des gens est prête à porter une montre qui ne soit pas ronde!? Parce qu'Apple fabrique bien des produits pour les masses, pas pour les élites (contrairement à ce dont on veut se persuader).
Les monospaces ont introduit le capot sans cassure (carrosserie monocorps) mais il reste un avant. La totalité des voitures de sport ont un capot (qui ne sert à rien puisque le moteur est central arrière ou arrière). Eventuellement on peut dire pour les crash-tests mais il est possible de voir autrement, comme avec cet ovni électrique la Mia Electric (commercialisé, j'en ai encore croisé un il y a 2j, et pourtant la boîte a fait faillite...).







fousfous a dit:


> Et l'Apple Watch grace à son format rectangulaire permet d'afficher des complications dans les coins


J'ai plutôt l'impression que les designers se sont dit: "merde, il y a beaucoup de place perdue, qu'est-ce qu'on va en faire!?... yaka coller des widgets qu'on appellera pompeusement "complications" pour faire genre comme en horlogerie..."



fousfous a dit:


> Et qu'avec le format rond on aurait pas pu ajouter grand chose et du coup elle ne servirait pas à grand chose...


J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'Apple a pêché par orgueil en voulant transposer au forceps son système d'apps tierces pour créer un autre Store vache à lait.
A nouveau, je trouve l'interface de la Gear S2 assez pertinente sur les vidéos de démo. D'ailleurs les cercles d'activités (un des rares trucs développé spécifiquement pour la Watch) sont... circulaires!
Encore une fois: je ne défends pas le rond vs le carré, je m'interroge juste sur la pertinence.



fousfous a dit:


> Et le fiasco n'est vu que par les journalistes qui n'ont pas la moindre infos sur les ventes...


Apple ne va pas dire qu'ils se sont plantés (même si Cook est plus humble que Jobs).
Par dichotomie (publication des comptes, chiffre d'affaire "autres produits", chiffres connus notamment de Beats avant rachat, cote mal taillée pour le prix moyen d'une AW...etc), on arrive à estimer à peu près les volumes de ventes, soit environ 11,6 millions pour 2015
On peut se battre sur les chiffres mais si on se réfère à cet article, on peut extrapoler en disant qu'Apple vend en un an autant de Watch qu'elle vend d'iPad en un seul trimestre (et avec des ventes de ce dernier qui plongeaient). Si j'extrapole encore plus on peut se dire que tout le monde n'a pas de tablette, que beaucoup de jeunes ne portent plus de montre mais que dans l'ensemble de la population il se vend tout de même bien plus de montres que de tablettes.
Je pense que ça arrange bien Apple de pondérer l'insuccès de la Watch mais je pense qu'ils pensaient davantage exploser sur ce marché. Reste à voir ce que donnera la V2 mais pas sûr que les ventes s'envolent comme entre l'iPhone V1 et l'iPhone 3G, ou même comme entre le MacBook Air premier du nom (2008) et la seconde itération (fin 2010).


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2016)

Un bandeau circulaire n'est surement pas le plus pratique, les concepts sont toujours à coté de la plaque à ce niveau, surtout que le dessus de notre bras est... Plat!

Enfin les voitures c'est pas vraiment comparable vu ce que les constructeurs arrivent à sortir...

Bah c'est largement plus pratique d'avoir des complications, sinon comme je l'ai déjà dit ca ne servirait à rien d'avoir une Apple Watch... Et bon personnellement j'utilise le plus souvent les cadrans avec des chiffres beaucoup plus rapide à lire (meme si j'ai mis l'heure en chiffre sur les autre cadrans à aiguilles aussi).

En quoi ca pose problème que le remplissage se fasse de façon circulaire? C'est la méthode la plus pratique pour afficher un dépassement de l'objectif et ca incite beaucoup plus à les remplir.

Je te rappelle qu'avant meme le lancement il avait été dit qu'aucuns chiffres ne seraient communiqué pour ne pas aider les concurrents, rien à voir avec des mauvaises ventes donc...

Tu es vraiment de mauvaise fois je trouve à utiliser des faux arguments et détourner la réalité, comme l'image que tu utilises et ou il n'y a pas de complication, normal que ca fasse un peu plus vide dans ce cas.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2016)

Si l'heure est affichée au format digital (ce qui est quand même assez répandu et beaucoup plus moderne) le cadran rectangulaire prend toute sa signification. C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que je je conçois les montres connectées: cadran rectangulaire, affichage digital de l'heure et des complications utiles et colorées. Et vouloir conserver l'heure avec des aiguilles est pour le coup une frilosité de conservateur.


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si l'heure est affichée au format digital (ce qui est quand même assez répandu et beaucoup plus moderne) le cadran rectangulaire prend toute sa signification. C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que je je conçois les montres connectées: cadran rectangulaire, affichage digital de l'heure et des complications utiles et colorées. Et vouloir conserver l'heure avec des aiguilles est pour le coup une frilosité de conservateur.


Moi si j'utilise un cadran à aiguille c'est quand j'ai envie de changer un peu, mais évidement je lis l'heure en digitale et c'est quand je suis surtout en vacance et que je n'ai du coup pas besoin d'avoir le calendrier.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2016)

Mon cadran préféré:


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu es vraiment de mauvaise fois je trouve à utiliser des faux arguments et détourner la réalité, comme l'image que tu utilises et ou il n'y a pas de complication, normal que ca fasse un peu plus vide dans ce cas.


Et pourtant les complications sont optionnelles.
J'ai essayé de trouver un cadran analogique qui me convienne mais je les trouve tous mal dessinés, mal équilibrés. Ils auraient très bien pu augmenter la taille de l'écran quand on n'utilise pas les complications (sur l'iPhone, il y a aussi 2 modes d'affichage: normal et zoom).

Je porte encore de temps à autre une Tank, et je n'ai pas de sensation de vide sur le cadran, pourtant totalement carré.







pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que je je conçois les montres connectées: cadran rectangulaire, affichage digital de l'heure et des complications utiles et colorées. Et vouloir conserver l'heure avec des aiguilles est pour le coup une frilosité de conservateur.


+1

J'apprécie les fonctions de l'AW mais je trouve pathétique cette volonté de vouloir faire de l'horlogerie sans en être. Ça me fait penser à la tendance du neo-retro dans l'automobile.
_ Des cadrans analogiques et même type chrono, comme une montre classique (ils auraient aussi pu mettre une vidéo d'un vinyle qui tourne quand on lance un MP3 sur un iPod...), sans doute des restes de l'ère Jobs et de ce design dégueulasse de skeuomorphisme!
_ Des "complications"... alors que ce n'est qu'un raccourci et un widget
_ Une couronne, une "digital crown" mais pourtant un écran tactile
_ Des matériaux qui pastichent le haut de gamme (or, céramique), c'est oublier que des montres haut de gamme ont plus que 2 ans d'espérance de vie
_ Il n'y a que sur les bracelets que je trouve qu'Apple innove un peu: avec des modèles caoutchouc particulièrement bien conçus (notamment au niveau de la languette qui est à l'intérieur du bracelet), avec des modèles leather loop et maillons acier qui proposent de l'innovation (type de fermeture, réglage de la longueur, articulation) tout en conservant des matériaux classiques

Bref, je trouve qu'au rayon "résistance au changement", ce sont surtout les concepteurs d'Apple qui en ont fait preuve: c'est Angela Ahrendts qui a écrit le cahier des charges!?


----------



## Vanton (16 Octobre 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu peux déjà barrer le format rond vu que c'est complètement con comme format.


Je serais moins affirmatif sur ce point... Oui les formats ronds sont une aberration pour un écran... mais... Apple n'est plus la même entreprise et des trucs cons on en voit désormais pas mal ! Il y a 5 ans j'aurais aussi jugé ça impossible de la part d'Apple mais aujourd'hui rien n'est moins sur...



fousfous a dit:


> Et le fiasco n'est vu que par les journalistes qui n'ont pas la moindre infos sur les ventes... Apple se dit très satisfait des ventes et prévoyait moins


J'imagine tellement Apple nous dire le contraire... [emoji57] "oui bon écoutez ça se vend pas, on a fait de la merde et on est franchement déçus... Mais continuez d'acheter nos actions !"



fousfous a dit:


> Je te rappelle qu'avant meme le lancement il avait été dit qu'aucuns chiffres ne seraient communiqué pour ne pas aider les concurrents, rien à voir avec des mauvaises ventes donc...


Ça personnellement je n'y ai jamais cru ! Ça les a toujours arrangés de communiquer les chiffres de ventes de leurs produits, parce qu'ils étaient bons ! Qu'importe la concurrence ! 
Pour la watch ils ont juste eu peur, parce que c'était un nouveau marché, parce que c'était une nouvelle équipe de conception, une nouvelle démarche marketing. Ils ont testé plein de choses et ils ne savaient pas comment ça allait se passer. Et ils ont simplement préféré anticiper un éventuel bide total. Qui n'est pas survenu à mon avis. Ça n'a pas été un échec retentissant, mais m'est avis que ça n'a pas non plus été un succès retentissant. Ce produit se vend mais pas autant qu'espéré, très probablement. 

D'ailleurs... Que vient-il de se passer ? Apple craignait une baisse des ventes d'iPhone cette année et a annoncé qu'elle ne donnerait plus les chiffres de ventes. Parce que ça ne serait soit disant plus "significatif"... Tu parles ! L'absence de chiffres de vente trahit leur inquiétude avant tout. 

Assez ironiquement ils doivent bien regretter... Parce que l'infortune du Note 7 a largement dû faire leurs affaires et que le 7 Plus a l'air de s'arracher.



pepeye66 a dit:


> Si l'heure est affichée au format digital (ce qui est quand même assez répandu et beaucoup plus moderne) le cadran rectangulaire prend toute sa signification. C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que je je conçois les montres connectées: cadran rectangulaire, affichage digital de l'heure et des complications utiles et colorées. Et vouloir conserver l'heure avec des aiguilles est pour le coup une frilosité de conservateur.


Apple avait expliqué que les gens détestaient leurs téléphones avant l'iPhone et que l'entreprise avait pu se permettre de briser pas mal de codes. Mais que ce n'était pas le cas avec les montres. Beaucoup de gens adorent leur montre. C'est un objet esthétique, sentimental, peut-être même plus qu'un objet utilitaire. Du coup briser ce rapport à la montre traditionnelle n'avait pas forcément beaucoup de sens. Ça aurait été priver les gens d'un affect. Ça ne me choque donc pas que de nombreux cadrans soient restés ronds. Sur un écran rectangulaire plus à même d'afficher le reste des fonctions


----------



## mobigeek (16 Octobre 2016)

J'ai testé pour la 1ère fois hier ma nouvelle Apple Watch Series 2 pour courir en laissant mon iPhone à la maison.

J'ai d'abord voulu utiliser mon application habituelle : Runtastic, mais sur l'Apple Watch, ça me demandait la connection avec l'iPhone pour fonctionner. Donc Runstatic semble ne pas être encore compatible pour fonctionner avec les AWs2.

Je me suis donc rabattu sur Nike+ RunClub. Aucun souci pendant la course : les kilomètres défilent bien au fur et à mesure, et à l'arrivée c'est bien mon parcours de 10km que j'ai effectué. MAIS je n'ai pas de carte du parcours effectué 

Dans les réglages de l'application Santé de l'iPhone, en parcourant les différentes applications de Running que je teste, il semble que seule Nike+ ai pleinement accès au cardio de l'AW, car elle peut lire ET écrire en données alors que les autres applications ne peuvent que les lire.

Je testerai l'application native Excercice de l'AW lors de ma prochaine course, puis Strava ensuite.


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (16 Octobre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour la watch ils ont juste eu peur, parce que c'était un nouveau marché


à noter que lorsque l'AW 1 est sortie, il y avait déjà depuis 1 an des smartwatch sous Android wear... (2 Samsung, 2 LG et 1 Motorola) : Donc nouveau marché pour Apple peut être, mais pas un marché aussi innovant que celui dans lequel Samsung et LG se sont lancés un an auparavant...


----------



## ibabar (16 Octobre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Oui les formats ronds sont une aberration pour un écran...


Pas obligatoirement si on repense une interface dédiée.
Qui plus est avec une commande circulaire (comme le digital crown ou la lunette chez Samsung) qui invite à tourner autour de fonctions, plutôt qu'à défiler (c'est à mon sens l'erreur d'Apple: ils sont partis de la roue cliquable de l'iPod qui permettait de naviguer dans des menus).
C'est la grosse bévue d'Android Wear: avoir voulu faire entrer au forceps un écran déporté de smartphone (angulaire) dans une montre ronde (parce que c'est la forme habituelle), et en plus ils l'ont tronqué sur le bas pour un capteur (ce qui leur permettait toutefois de re-rectangularisé l'écran!).

A mon sens le problème est réellement d'avoir voulu inventer un écran déporté pour les iPhone devenus trop grands pour être maniables, plutôt que d'avoir inventé de nouveaux usages comme Apple a su si bien le faire avec l'iPod ou l'iPad.

Certes pour des notifications, le carré s'impose mais pour la plupart des autres fonctions le rond est au moins aussi bien, si ce n'est mieux (cercles d'activité, météo, pilotage musique...etc).
Même le bouton latéral (qui servait sous WatchOS 1 et 2 à afficher les amis) faisait apparaître les bulles d'amis sous forme circulaire.
Et que dire des icônes des apps: carré à bords arrondis sur iOS mais rondes sous WatchOS (et patatoïdes sous Messages! lol).



Vanton a dit:


> Oui les formats ronds sont une aberration pour un écran...Apple n'est plus la même entreprise et des trucs cons on en voit désormais pas mal !


iPad Mini (et iPad Pro 12.9"), iPhone 4.7" (et pire 5.5"), Pencil, et même la Watch elle-même... que de dogmes qui sont tombés... si Jobs se retournait à chaque fois dans sa tombe, il serait en mode toupie! 



mobigeek a dit:


> Runtastic, mais sur l'Apple Watch, ça me demandait la connection avec l'iPhone pour fonctionner


Merci pour ce retour.
J'ai perso l'impression qu'à part les apps natives d'Apple, aucune app (à part Nike en tant que partenaire) n'est stockée en native sur l'AW, tout juste bénéficient-elles d'une mémoire tampon pour se lancer plus rapidement.
Je ne suis pas sûr que WatchOS 3 soit très différent sur ce point.



L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> à noter que lorsque l'AW 1 est sortie, il y avait déjà depuis 1 an des smartwatch sous Android wear...


Arrête-moi si je me trompe mais de mémoire tous les constructeurs se sont lancés à corps perdu dans les montres connectées parce qu'il y avait une rumeur lancinante qu'Apple allait sortir un tel produit. Et tout le monde a voulu griller la priorité à Apple. Sauf que l'AW est sortie longtemps après les premières rumeurs sur le sujet (on l'attendait 12 à 18 mois avant, non?), et du coup bien après les premières montres sous Android de facto.


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (16 Octobre 2016)

mobigeek a dit:


> Dans les réglages de l'application Santé de l'iPhone, en parcourant les différentes applications de Running que je teste, il semble que seule Nike+ ai pleinement accès au cardio de l'AW, car elle peut lire ET écrire en données alors que les autres applications ne peuvent que les lire.


Hello, sans doute Runtastic (que j'utilise aussi depuis 5 ans) n'a pas encore finalisé la partie watch de son appli pour la v2 de la montre... (je vais le leur faire remonter au support, ils sont réactifs 
J'y tiens personnellement car c'est mon appli préférée pour la course. et l'ergonomie de l'appli Nike, ben je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment faire pour démarrer un run... c'est pour dire ! 
Tout est basé sur les entraînements, qu'ils doivent sans aucun doute faire payer.. et perso je m'en tape (des entraînements..).



mobigeek a dit:


> Je testerai l'application native Excercice de l'AW lors de ma prochaine course


Ce retour m'intéresse aussi


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (16 Octobre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> Arrête-moi si je me trompe mais de mémoire tous les constructeurs se sont lancés à corps perdu dans les montres connectées parce qu'il y avait une rumeur lancinante qu'Apple allait sortir un tel produit. Et tout le monde a voulu griller la priorité à Apple. Sauf que l'AW est sortie longtemps après les premières rumeurs sur le sujet (on l'attendait 12 à 18 mois avant, non?), et du coup bien après les premières montres sous Android de facto.


ouais, ben y'a qu'à dire ça comme ça ! 
C'est tellement plus facile de rester sur le ton de la rumeur pour expliquer que ce sont les autres qui ont piqué l'idée d'Apple...
Moi sans preuve de cet argument, je préfère penser que les idées ont germé chez la plupart des grands fabricants, car le moment était venu, et que Apple a voulu prendre sont temps, d'autant plus après le peu de succès des premières montres sorties.


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (16 Octobre 2016)

mobigeek a dit:


> J'ai testé pour la 1ère fois hier ma nouvelle Apple Watch Series 2 pour courir en laissant mon iPhone à la maison.
> J'ai d'abord voulu utiliser mon application habituelle : Runtastic, mais sur l'Apple Watch, ça me demandait la connection avec l'iPhone pour fonctionner. Donc Runstatic semble ne pas être encore compatible pour fonctionner avec les AWs2.


J'ai ouvert un ticket à leur support 
https://help.runtastic.com/hc/en-us/requests/338807


----------



## mobigeek (16 Octobre 2016)

Merci L0uis-Cl@ude


----------



## mobigeek (21 Octobre 2016)

Testée ce matin, cette fois-ci avec l'app (native) Exercice de l'Apple Watch.
Fonctionne parfaitement, et une fois synchronisée avec l'app Activité de l'iPhone, le résumé de l'exercice inclue bien le parcours effectué, contrairement à Nike RunClub.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Octobre 2016)

Et tout çà pour nous faire remarquer que tu parcours 10 km en 50 minutes !


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (21 Octobre 2016)

mobigeek a dit:


> Testée ce matin, cette fois-ci avec l'app (native) Exercice de l'Apple Watch.
> Fonctionne parfaitement, et une fois synchronisée avec l'app Activité de l'iPhone, le résumé de l'exercice inclue bien le parcours effectué, contrairement à Nike RunClub.E


belle course ! (ouais c'est pour nous narguer)
nickel je testerai, mais ça cause aussi ? (comme le coatch vocal de Runtactic) ou pas ?


----------



## mobigeek (21 Octobre 2016)

Il me semble que non (je ne me souviens plus trop), sinon juste une vibration à chaque km. Mais j'ai fais une course en mode libre. À voir avec les autres modes selon le but : calories, distance ou temps.

Sinon je me demandes si Apple ne restreint pas encore certains accès aux app tierces. Comme expliqué précédemment :
- Runtastic ne prend toujours pas en charge le GPS de l'Apple Watch Series 2,
- Nike RunClub prend en charge le GPS et le cardio, mais ne résume pas le tracé du parcours,
- L'app native (Exercice) de l'AW2 est finalement la plus détaillée et complète.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (24 Octobre 2016)

ibabar a dit:


> La différence semble plus que palpable, notamment le dock.
> Mais cette fluidité supplémentaire t'a-t-elle conduite à utiliser certaines apps pour lesquelles tu t'étais résigné à dégainer ton iPhone (car plus rapide)?
> 
> Je pense racheter une V1 pour certaines fonctions (essentiellement Pay, Activité et le pilotage d'Apple Music) mais je n'imagine pas spécialement lancé Shazam, envoyer un Message ou zoomer dans Plans, tant ça me semble encore plus fluide sur iPhone (et rapide, même en ajoutant le temps "d'accès" à l'iPhone dans un sac).


Tu mentionnes la V0 plutôt. 
La seule appli toujours trop lente à mon goût est Fantastical. 
Du coup, je suis repassé sur Calendar et GoodTasks 3 car je n'aime pas l'absence de séparation dans les Rappels. L'application te donne un nombre de rappels sans en préciser la catégorie.


----------



## ibabar (24 Octobre 2016)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Tu mentionnes la V0 plutôt


C'est une histoire de sémantique!
Pour moi, la V1, c'est la première version (comme en informatique), et la V2 donc la seconde. Là où ça se complique c'est qu'Apple a splitté sa V2 en 2 modèles (serie 1 et serie 2), ce qui fait que certains appellent "serie 0" la V1 
_Et pour poursuivre la simplification, la finition Sport disparaît, enfin plutôt elle est fusionnée à l'AW "tout court" (ce qui même au temps de la V1 foutait le bordel car il fallait spécifier "acier" ou "inox" ou "pas la Sport, la Classique"...etc). Et je parie que la finition Nike complètera cette confusion car certains risquent de l'appeler "Sport" de par sa vocation...!
_
Bon bref, au final, j'ai acheté il y a qq jours une V1, une serie 0, ou une V0 si tu préfères, bref un "vieux" modèle


----------



## fousfous (24 Octobre 2016)

Tu peux dire la première version si tu veux ^^


----------



## Wilthek (25 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour, pré-commandée dès que cela a été possible, je l'ai reçue fin septembre ... 42mm gris sidéral pour remplacer ma série 1 revendue rapidement d'occasion... depuis j'ai testé la natation en eau libre (mer), et en piscine. Dans les 2 cas c'est nickel, un bon reporting de l'activité (je peux comparer par rapport à mon ancienne Garmin Swin) avec le GPS en plus pour la natation en eau libre: top ! Un simple rinçage à l'eau claire dans les 2 cas, pas de prise de tête ... quand on est à la plage le plus simple est d'activer le mode étanche au cas où  quant à la rapidité, l'autonomie rien a redire (plus de 24h en usage classique = heure (lol), alertes, sms, calendrier, exercices, podomètre, apps Air France, SNCF, météo, infos etc.). Bref, que du bon à ce jour... (seul bémol un micro capricieux ?) et quel plaisir de pouvoir tracer son parcours le long des côtes avec le GPS ! Génial.


----------



## fousfous (25 Octobre 2016)

Ah oui pas mal!


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (3 Novembre 2016)

mobigeek a dit:


> Sinon je me demandes si Apple ne restreint pas encore certains accès aux app tierces. Comme expliqué précédemment :
> - Nike RunClub prend en charge le GPS et le cardio, mais ne résume pas le tracé du parcours,



Correctif 
- Nike RunClub résume bien le tracé du parcours et se synchronise avec toutes les apps natives (santé et activités)



 

 



- en revanche, RUNTASTIC ne gère pas encore le GPS (donc a besoin du smartphone), mais affiche bien le rythme cardiaque géré par l'AW.

Au passage, mon retour d'expérience de l'Apple Watch 2 (Nike+)
1_ la première smartwatch qu'on arrive parfaitement à lire en plein soleil (même avec des lunettes de soleil)
2_ Autonomie excellente : rare que je tombe en dessous des 70% en fin de journée, même après une heure de course (avec le GPS)
3_ elle est très rapide, l'ergonomie est juste parfaite, les watch face devenue très personnalisables et très fun. (et surtout très complètes pour répondre aux besoins)
Verdict : elle est juste parfaite, et je sens que je vais la garder un moment celle là


----------



## Yorick-Soubielle (15 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous =)

-J'ai la peinture qui est parti a quelque endroit autour du cadran (entre le verre et le cadran) sur mon Apple Watch série 2 gris sidéral, es ce que ça fait la même chose sur certaine personne ?
-Quand je cours j'ai le rythme cardiaque qui ne s'affiche pas tout le temps et il a du mal a prendre mon rythme defois quand je regarde l'Apple Watch cherche mes battement cardiaque pendant un petit moment 

Merci de vos réponses ^^


----------



## Djibi41 (18 Novembre 2016)

Yorick-Soubielle a dit:


> Bonjour à tous =)
> 
> -J'ai la peinture qui est parti a quelque endroit autour du cadran (entre le verre et le cadran) sur mon Apple Watch série 2 gris sidéral, es ce que ça fait la même chose sur certaine personne ?
> -Quand je cours j'ai le rythme cardiaque qui ne s'affiche pas tout le temps et il a du mal a prendre mon rythme defois quand je regarde l'Apple Watch cherche mes battement cardiaque pendant un petit moment
> ...



Même problème sur une Nike, échangé en nike store sans problème.


----------



## BrunoRook (3 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a acheter le modèle céramique ? J'ai malheureusement pas l'occasion de me rendre dans un Apple Store mais j'aurais bien voulu avoir des avis, la qualité, depuis combien de temps vous l'avez, des rayures etc ? Car les vidéos Youtube ne sont que des déballage  et au prix de la montre, c'est soit je prend en Inox soit je craque pour ce magnifique blanc céramique.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Janvier 2017)

Yorick-Soubielle a dit:


> Bonjour à tous =)
> 
> -J'ai la peinture qui est parti a quelque endroit autour du cadran (entre le verre et le cadran) sur mon Apple Watch série 2 gris sidéral, es ce que ça fait la même chose sur certaine personne ?
> -Quand je cours j'ai le rythme cardiaque qui ne s'affiche pas tout le temps et il a du mal a prendre mon rythme defois quand je regarde l'Apple Watch cherche mes battement cardiaque pendant un petit moment
> ...



Serre la montre un peu plus. C'est normal si elle n'est pas contre la peau


----------



## ibabar (5 Janvier 2017)

BrunoRook a dit:


> soit je craque pour ce magnifique blanc céramique


Je l'ai passée au poignet en AS: le blanc est très beau, lumineux sans être trop brillant (donc cheap).
En revanche je trouve le contraste avec le noir de l'écran trop marqué. J'ai parfois un peu la nostalgie de ma sport noire où le camaïeu me rappelle l'iPhone 7 noir mat 
Par ailleurs la céramique est belle avec le bracelet sport coloris neige mais j'avoue vraiment être perplexe sur toute autre combinaison de bracelet (à moins d'apprécier le contraste dur black & white en lui adjoignant un cuir noir par exemple).
Le modèle acier me paraît donc un bon compromis (sans parler du prix)


----------



## defengine (11 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je ne vois nul part sur internet, sur des forums etc... qu'Apple a du mal à livrer les Apple Watch.
Est ce qu'il y a un problème de production?

J'ai commandé la Nike noire en 42mm via la FNAC le 9 décembre et depuis j'attends... et lorsque je regarde les stocks des apple store, aucun en France n'a de stock sur ces séries Nike... D'où ma question...


----------



## fousfous (11 Janvier 2017)

Sur l'apple store si on commande maintenant c'est livré fin janvier.
Mais après la fnac c'est des champions pour pas tenir les délais, il ne faut surtout pas acheter chez eux


----------



## padawan (11 Janvier 2017)

Quand je vois que tu l'as commandé à la Fnac le 9/12 je suis rassuré d'avoir annulé ma commande du 12/12. J'ai préféré la repasser ma commande sur l'Apple Store, livraison pour le 24 pour la Nike Watch 42 mm gris sidéral.


----------



## BrunoRook (12 Janvier 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Je l'ai passée au poignet en AS: le blanc est très beau, lumineux sans être trop brillant (donc cheap).
> En revanche je trouve le contraste avec le noir de l'écran trop marqué. J'ai parfois un peu la nostalgie de ma sport noire où le camaïeu me rappelle l'iPhone 7 noir mat
> Par ailleurs la céramique est belle avec le bracelet sport coloris neige mais j'avoue vraiment être perplexe sur toute autre combinaison de bracelet (à moins d'apprécier le contraste dur black & white en lui adjoignant un cuir noir par exemple).
> Le modèle acier me paraît donc un bon compromis (sans parler du prix)



J'ai eu le modèle 1 en Acier et j'ai rarement été déçu par Apple mais moi qui suit soigneux, j'ai rayé l'écran en 3 semaines. Heureusement Apple n'a pas chipoté et me la changer gratuitement. Revendu directe après. Sur photo, le blanc est beau malheureusement je voudrais le voir de mes propres yeux. Merci pour ton retour !
Le bracelet ne me dérange pas, c'est un jolie bracelet pour tout les jours et acheter un bracelet cuir quand je sors en soirée ou autres. Pour le prix, je suis a l'étranger alors je vais récupérer la taxe dessus, voila pourquoi le modèle me plait particulièrement.


----------



## defengine (12 Janvier 2017)

padawan a dit:


> Quand je vois que tu l'as commandé à la Fnac le 9/12 je suis rassuré d'avoir annulé ma commande du 12/12. J'ai préféré la repasser ma commande sur l'Apple Store, livraison pour le 24 pour la Nike Watch 42 mm gris sidéral.



Maintenant que tu me dis ca, je suis encore plus dégouté...


----------



## jmaubert (12 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Personnellement, j'ai commandé mon Apple Watch série 2, 38mm, gris sidéral, chez Darty le lundi 2 janvier et je l'ai reçue ( à cause d'un léger problème à la préparation du colis ) le...vendredi 6 janvier !


----------



## padawan (12 Janvier 2017)

jmaubert a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Personnellement, j'ai commandé mon Apple Watch série 2, 38mm, gris sidéral, chez Darty le lundi 2 janvier et je l'ai reçue ( à cause d'un léger problème à la préparation du colis ) le...vendredi 6 janvier !



La version 38 mm en général et la 42 mm argent sont plus faciles à trouver. Pour la Nike 42 mm gris sidéral, c'est plus difficile, je n'ai trouvé de stock nul part. Elle a été en stock à noël à l'Apple Store de la Défense pendant 2 jours mais je n'avais pas encore annulé ma commande FNAC, je croyais encore à leurs sornettes...


----------



## ibabar (12 Janvier 2017)

BrunoRook a dit:


> J'ai eu le modèle 1 en Acier et (...) j'ai rayé l'écran en 3 semaines


Si tu parles bien du modèle Acier (et non Aluminium - ex "Sport"), et de l'écran (et non du boîtier): il s'agit de cristal de saphir et le modèle Edition en céramique en est aussi pourvu, à savoir que l'écran ne sera pas davantage ou moins sensible aux rayures


----------



## Yorick-Soubielle (31 Janvier 2017)

Djibi41 a dit:


> Même problème sur une Nike, échangé en nike store sans problème.



Merci de ta réponse, j'ai contacté plusieurs fois Apple. (Apple care etc...) 
Je viens de la déposer dans un i Tribu, j’espère que le défaut va être pris en compte et qu'ils vont me l'échanger (ce serait la moindre des choses lol)


----------



## Yorick-Soubielle (31 Janvier 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Serre la montre un peu plus. C'est normal si elle n'est pas contre la peau



Merci de ta réponse, et j'ai resserré encore plus la montre (même si elle fonctionnait bien avant sans trop la serrer a fond)

mais malgré ça toujours le même problème elle a des difficulté a lire mon rythme cardiaque de temps en temps 
 exemple hier 3 min de footing et elle recherche mon rythme 
(En gros défois elle a du mal a lire mon rythme cardiaque pendant la course " *utilisation appli exercice*"... )


----------



## surfbmx (23 Février 2017)

Bonjour, possesseur d'une watch Nike 42, je fais un petit retour pour l'utilisation en piscine (que j'aurais bien voulu lire avant d'acheter par exemple...)

Ça fonctionne pour nager, mais alors en usage très basique, et pas vraiment précis. 

Je m'explique : le programme est très simple; objectif à atteindre et le compteur est lancé. 
Pour ceux qui font des séries, vous pouvez oublier  une quelconque cohérence à l'usage (je me suis dit qu'il fallait une montre classique sur l'autre poignet!)

De plus, s'il vous vient à l'idée de faire des battements (ou des palmes), avec une planche donc, la distance (et  le reste) n'est pas pris en compte! Et pareil pour les apnées en ondulation par exemple. 

Pour l'usage aquatique (piscine), c'est donc réservé au nageur occasionnel, un peu comme le cycliste qui achète un beau vélo pour aller chercher le pain le dimanche matin. 

Pour le reste je suis satisfait de la montre. Mais vous l'avez compris, ne pensez pas en tirer une réelle utilité en piscine sauf si vous nagez au même rythme, et toujours en nage complète. C'est à dire les entraînements qui ne font pas du tout progresser.


----------



## ibabar (24 Février 2017)

surfbmx a dit:


> ne pensez pas en tirer une réelle utilité en piscine


J'ai un copain qui a une Fenix (Garmin) et clairement c'est bluffant au niveau des fonctions. Il court beaucoup, notamment en trail. Moi mon besoin c'est de bouger un peu plus, et l'Apple Watch remplit bien son rôle de personal tracker.
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas être trop exigeant vis-à-vis d'un objet polyvalent. Par exemple, je n'utilise plus d'appareil photo et les performances de l'iPhone 7 Plus sont bluffantes mais ça reste bien en-deçà d'un vrai appareil photo!


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> J'ai un copain qui a une Fenix (Garmin) et clairement c'est bluffant au niveau des fonctions. Il court beaucoup, notamment en trail. Moi mon besoin c'est de bouger un peu plus, et l'Apple Watch remplit bien son rôle de personal tracker.
> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas être trop exigeant vis-à-vis d'un objet polyvalent. Par exemple, je n'utilise plus d'appareil photo et les performances de l'iPhone 7 Plus sont bluffantes mais ça reste bien en-deçà d'un vrai appareil photo!



Oui et puis elle a une vraie autonomie ... très intéressante cette montre. Pas de gadgets inutiles, de bonnes fonctions et jusqu'a deux semaine en mode montre intelligente. Le produit qu'aurait du faire Apple au lieu de ne faire que du design ...


----------



## ibabar (24 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Le produit qu'aurait du faire Apple au lieu de ne faire que du design ...


Je ne crois pas justement: l'AW est nettement plus versatile, plus "large" au niveau du public et des fonctions. Je ne me verrais pas porter un gros truc technique comme la Fenix au quotidien.
Quant à l'autonomie, c'est un faux-problème: l'important est de tenir une grosse journée (par "grosse" j'entends de pouvoir utiliser le produit abondamment et la poser sur son socle bien avant le mode réserve). Ou alors ça tient carrément 6 mois sans s'en préoccuper mais les quelques jours à 1 semaine, c'est à mon sens le meilleur moyen pour se retrouver le bec dans l'eau par excès d'optimisme (comme par exemple ce qui m'arrive quand je tente une seconde journée avec l'AW...).

Ton feedback est intéressant: tu sembles sportif (et non le bobo du dimanche), qu'est-ce qui t'a poussé à acheter une AW plutôt qu'un outil sportif comme la Fenix (ou autre)?


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2017)

Elle (la montre) n'est pas _versatile_, elle est _polyvalente_.
Est versatile qui change d'avis constamment. Je ne crois pas qu'une montre, même connectée à une intelligence artificielle balbutiante, puisse avoir réellement un avis et encore moins qu'elle puisse en changer fréquemment.

Je ne suis pas contre que l'on parle anglais. Mais alors on parle anglais, et on fait un effort. Ou alors on parle français, mais on fait un effort aussi.


----------



## jmaubert (25 Février 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Elle (la montre) n'est pas _versatile_, elle est _polyvalente_.
> Est versatile qui change d'avis constamment. Je ne crois pas qu'une montre, même connectée à une intelligence artificielle balbutiante, puisse avoir réellement un avis et encore moins qu'elle puisse en changer fréquemment.
> 
> Je ne suis pas contre que l'on parle anglais. Mais alors on parle anglais, et on fait un effort. Ou alors on parle français, mais on fait un effort aussi.


Ceci dit, Ibabar n'a pas tout à fait tort ! Du moins, en ce qui concerne l'Apple Watch Sport première du nom qui était " versatile " ( du moins la mienne ) car elle n'en faisait parfois qu'à sa tête 
Je trouve l'Apple Watch 2 bien plus " obéissante " et polyvalente, effectivement


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2017)

Si c'est polyvalente dans le sens de tout et n'importe quoi, aucun intérêt. J'ai déjà un iPhone. J'ai pas besoin de centaines d'applis bidons inutilisable sur un si petit écran. Par contre une montre qui tient une semaine sans recharge en vacances, en rando, etc ... ça c'est utile. C'est avant tout une montre. Après on peut aussi s'en passer. Mais si je devais en acheter une, après avoir lu en détails les specs de la Fenix, il est clair que je n'ai aucune envie de l'AW. C'est totalement gadget pour geek à coté ...

En tout cas merci à celui qui m'a fait découvrir la garmin, c'est la première montre connectée correcte que je vois ...


----------



## surfbmx (25 Février 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Ton feedback est intéressant: tu sembles sportif (et non le bobo du dimanche), qu'est-ce qui t'a poussé à acheter une AW plutôt qu'un outil sportif comme la Fenix (ou autre)?



Je voulais une montre "polyvalente". C'est à dire que je puisse mettre en toute occasion (la facilité de changement de bracelet et donc de style est top!). En effet j'avais fait de la longue distance en mer avec un ami qui avait une garmin, pour calculer la distance et le reste, c'est vraiment bien, avec en plus le bilan sur l'ordi. Mais c'est quasi immettable en dehors de toute utilisation sportive.
De plus, ayant tout mon univers numérique (ordi,smartphone...) chez Apple, l'AW était plus intéressante pour moi. 
Un changement de boulot récent avec une utilisation de ce type de montre m'a fait finalement franchir le pas. 
Pour nager en piscine, rien de tel que la montre Décath premier prix! Gros affichage, cliquable même sous l'eau, ultra basique, et idéale quand tu fais du fractionné, des séries etc (au lieu d'un simple compteur qui calcule la distance totale parcourue). Mais certes très moche!


----------



## rodrigue7800 (25 Février 2017)

c 'est quoi deux modes ?  series et series 1  pour watch apple ?
car series 1 plus cher maxi 800 € ? peut etre inclus un gps ?


----------



## ibabar (26 Février 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Ou alors on parle français, mais on fait un effort aussi.


A vos ordres Bernard Pivot!
Je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé un bon forum sur la thématique de la linguistique pour parler d'informatique... à croire que les prof de français se sentent peu concernés par les objets connectés 



melaure a dit:


> J'ai pas besoin de centaines d'applis bidons inutilisable sur un si petit écran


Moi non plus (surtout vu la vitesse de lancement des apps, même depuis watchOS 3) mais certaines features _(pardon... "fonctionnalités" amis de la loi Toubon)_ me font tout de même largement réfléchir à m'en séparer: je pense à Apple Pay, au déverrouillage du Mac, à l'accès à des listes de courses _(j'utilise Rappels mais il y en a d'autres)_ voire aux cartes de fidélités qui évitent de sortir l'iPhone _(ce qui est assez pratique en grande surface),_ voire encore de Plans qui me "toque" la direction _(pratique quand on marche en ville pour ne pas garder l'iPhone à la main, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de la sécurité)._



surfbmx a dit:


> Je voulais une montre (...) que je puisse mettre en toute occasion


Entièrement d'accord. Et l'étanchéité, même sans piscine participe pour moi à cette notion de "tool watch".
Quand je vois un mec comme L. Wauquiez avec son look tracker platoc + costume, j'ai du mal à écouter le discours tant l'apparat le décrédibilise_ (sans faire de politique, ce n'est pas le lieu!).







_
Quand je vois une AW, même si c'est un vulgaire objet électronique (qui plus est avec un écran tout noir la majeure partie du temps), ça me procure toujours une petite émotion


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (28 Février 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> A vos ordres Bernard Pivot!
> Je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé un bon forum sur la thématique de la linguistique pour parler d'informatique... à croire que les prof de français se sentent peu concernés par les objets connectés :


Certes, mais au vu du message avant le tien (rodrigue7800), cela tient plus du respect que de la langue française....
Le language de même que l'écrit montre, et ton niveau d'éducation, et combien tu respectes ceux qui te liront...


----------



## Dead head (28 Février 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Certes, mais au vu du message avant le tien (rodrigue7800), cela tient plus du respect que de la langue française....
> Le language de même que l'écrit montre, et ton niveau d'éducation, et combien tu respectes ceux qui te liront...


_Language_ ? Quand on fait ce genre de post, mieux vaut faire doublement attention et se relire avant de poster.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (1 Mars 2017)

Damned!!!! J'écris trop souvent ce mot en anglais. 
Mea culpa....


----------



## yannouille11 (15 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,


Je voulais savoir si certains ont pu voir l'AW en céramique ? car je me pose plusieurs questions, est-elle solide contre les chocs et rayure du moins pour le boitier ?
car j'ai entendu dire que la céramique se cassé.

Pour le sport et tous je me demande si le boitier tiendrais le coup quand même.

des avis ? quelqu'un en sais quelques choses ?


----------



## marieML (25 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Suite a la Keynote de ce jour ,que pensez vous de la nouvelle Apple Watch 2 ?


 
Bonjour,

Moi je n'en pense pas du bien, au bout d'un mois elle s'est cassée dans une piscine, et oui dans une piscine. J'ai récupéré l'écran dans le fond intacte, cassé tout autour. Aucun choc ne peut justifier un tel résultat, ni avant ni dans la piscine. Elle est donc extrêmement fragile ou avec un défaut. Et Apple a été en dessous de tout : relation client déplorable, ne veut rien entendre et suite à une réclamation que j'ai bien entendu faite, ne donne aucune nouvelle. Franchement déçue par Apple moi qui dispose de pratiquement tous leurs produits.

Voilà mon expérience très mauvaise pour la série 2 et la relation client d'Apple.

Bonne journée


----------



## fousfous (25 Juin 2017)

marieML a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je n'en pense pas du bien, au bout d'un mois elle s'est cassée dans une piscine, et oui dans une piscine. J'ai récupéré l'écran dans le fond intacte, cassé tout autour. Aucun choc ne peut justifier un tel résultat, ni avant ni dans la piscine. Elle est donc extrêmement fragile ou avec un défaut. Et Apple a été en dessous de tout : relation client déplorable, ne veut rien entendre et suite à une réclamation que j'ai bien entendu faite, ne donne aucune nouvelle. Franchement déçue par Apple moi qui dispose de pratiquement tous leurs produits.
> 
> ...


Ton témoignage est étrange, normalement le SAV d'Apple est toujours au top et règlent les problèmes assez efficacement tant que tu n'es pas responsable. Ils sont au courant des défauts qui peuvent survenir et peuvent meme agir hors garantie.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2017)

Je recontacterais le S.A.V  a ta place 
tu n'est peux être pas tombé sur le bon interlocuteur


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2017)

La prochaine fois tu prendras une vraie montre pour sportif. Dans ma boite j'ai plein de gens qui font du triathlon et cie, et ils ont tous du matos dédié au sport. L'Apple Watch ça les fait bien rire ...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Juin 2017)

melaure a dit:


> La prochaine fois tu prendras une vraie montre pour sportif. Dans ma boite j'ai plein de gens qui font du triathlon et cie, et ils ont tous du matos dédié au sport. L'Apple Watch ça les fait bien rire ...



Exactement le même discours méprisant de ceux qui prétendent que l'on ne peut pas travailler avec un iPad.


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Exactement le même discours méprisant de ceux qui prétendent que l'on ne peut pas travailler avec un iPad.



Oui c'est certains, mes collègues sont surement des sportifs du dimanche et pas du tout connaisseurs en produits dédiés ... hé bien désolé j'ai plus confiance en eux, gens de terrain et de compétitions, qu'en une bande de fanboys trainant sur des forums Macs ...

Quand au travail sur iPad, désolé mais du haut de mes 36 ans d'info, ça me fait toujours bien rire le marketing mielleux de la pomme ... dessiner, prendre des notes, retoucher des photos pourquoi pas. Mais dans le cadre de la prison iOS, ça reste simplissime, voire simpliste ... Quand on aura macOS sur iPad, là on pourra bosser dessus !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Juin 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Oui c'est certains, mes collègues sont surement des sportifs du dimanche et pas du tout connaisseurs en produits dédiés ... hé bien désolé j'ai plus confiance en eux, gens de terrain et de compétitions, qu'en une bande de fanboys trainant sur des forums Macs ...
> 
> Quand au travail sur iPad, désolé mais du haut de mes 36 ans d'info, ça me fait toujours bien rire le marketing mielleux de la pomme ... dessiner, prendre des notes, retoucher des photos pourquoi pas. Mais faire de l'informatique avec iOS ... lol !



Qu'est-ce que tu perds ton temps à trainer sur un site  alors. Surtout si pour toi iOS, c'est le mal
Tu m'as tout l'air d'être un comique....
J'ai une  Watch et je suis un sportif régulier (4 fois par semaine) et je préfère avoir ce genre de montre, pour incomplète qu'elle soit plutôt que de m'acheter un Sunto ou autre que je ne porterai que pour le sport. Et qui, de surcroît et à mon avis que je partage est laide. 
Je suis enseignant chercheur dans une université privée en Malaisie. 
Et l'iPad Pro 9.7 me ravit tous les jours. 
Et accessoirement j'ai 54 ans. Un peu vieux pour être un fanboy ou un bobo puisque tu les chasses...
Amicalement


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Exactement le même discours méprisant de ceux qui prétendent que l'on ne peut pas travailler avec un iPad.



La seule question qui vaille, à mon sens, est de savoir si la montre a été utilisée dans des conditions sous garanties. On n'a pas besoin d'une G-Shock Mudman pour nager dans une piscine [comme on n'a pas besoin d'un octo-core pour fureter sur Internet...]

Si la montre a été utilisée dans les limites prévues, Apple n'a pas bien réagi. Par ailleurs, il peut y avoir un modèle défectueux : ça existe, quelle que soit la marque et le type de montre, malheureusement.

PS : Je ne comprends pas davantage ceux qui méprisent les "arriérés" qui en sont encore au camion (le Mac) et aux montres mécaniques que ceux qui méprisent les "arriérés" qui se satisfont d'une montre connectée et d'une tablette.
Plus simplement, le mépris est une attitude détestable.


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2017)

Réponse transmise par mp. A purger


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2017)

Je ne vois pas bien quelle crédibilité le fait de gérer des serveurs (ou des LPAR) et des VM peut apporter dans un fil sur Apple Watch.  Au moins parle de tes connaissances horlogères.
Et réserve l'iPad aux fils sur ce sujet.


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2017)

Je n'aurais répondu que sur la montre si notre ami n'avait pas digressé sur l'iPad et mon coté professionnel comique 

Mais tu as raison, j'aurais du continuer par MP ... ce qui est fait.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Juin 2017)

Pour votre information, il y a pléthore d'applications pouvant jouer le rôle du Finder sur iOS. Encore faut il les chercher. Documents, GoodReader, Filebrowser, j'en passe et des meilleurs. Pour ma part,  j'ai toujours utilisé DropBox. Et iOS 11 va proposer cela nativement. 
Je vous laisse avec tes certitudes que je n'essaierai pas de changer concernant iOS et l'Apple Watch. Et je ne suis pas bouffeur de gadgets comme vous le sous-entendez. Mes gadgets comme vous les appelez sont mes outils de travail. 
D'ailleurs, au moment où je vous écris, je travaille sur 2 conférences et je mets un point final à ma thèse de doctorat en LaTeX, vous devinerez sur quoi? Mon iPad Pro. 
Mon MBP (2009) est à la retraite depuis 2 ans. 
J'en fais plus avec l'iPad, lequel est 3 fois plus léger, a une autonomie 
Incroyable etc. La liste serait longue. 
Bon courage avec votre flotte de serveurs, bases de données et autres joyeusetés


----------



## peyret (26 Juin 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> il y a pléthore d'applications pouvant jouer le rôle du Finder sur iOS.



Mais pas d'origine sur ios.... en natif, ......


----------



## marieML (26 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je recontacterais le S.A.V  a ta place
> tu n'est peux être pas tombé sur le bon interlocuteur


J'en ai eu 3 différents alors c'est vraiment que je n'ai pas eu de chance Et en attendant toujours rien suite à ma réclamation.


----------



## marieML (26 Juin 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Ton témoignage est étrange, normalement le SAV d'Apple est toujours au top et règlent les problèmes assez efficacement tant que tu n'es pas responsable. Ils sont au courant des défauts qui peuvent survenir et peuvent meme agir hors garantie.



Je confirme mon témoignage et n'ai à ce jour toujours aucune nouvelle de leur part.  Je suis de bonne foi et n'aurais jamais insisté si j'avais abusé avec ma montre, ça n'a pas été le cas. Et le comportement du SAV m'a poussé à faire ses retours sur ce forum.


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Bon courage avec votre flotte de serveurs, bases de données et autres joyeusetés



Merci et à vous aussi. Mais si j'ai transformé mon post en MP, c'était pour ne pas polluer le sujet ...


P.S. : on ne sera pas d'accord, mais chacun son utilisation et du coup sa satisfaction/déception en face de ces produits. Perso je sors de WebOS qui était un OS bien plus poussé (à son époque) qu'iOS, donc je ne risque pas de changer d'avis, sauf si macOS est porté sur iPad. Le problème est iOS plus que le matériel lui-même ... Enfin rien d'exceptionnel à faire des documents de bureautique sur iPad, on en aurait aussi fait sur un bon vieux Palm/Newton ...


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2017)

[@melaure Pour une fois je suis d'accord avec toi : WebOS était une réussite et reste mon système pour mobile préféré.
Cela dit, pouvoir faire du LaTeX sur iOS c'est quand même pas mal [on peut aussi sur Android, par ailleurs]]



marieML a dit:


> Je confirme mon témoignage et n'ai à ce jour toujours aucune nouvelle de leur part.  Je suis de bonne foi et n'aurais jamais insisté si j'avais abusé avec ma montre, ça n'a pas été le cas. Et le comportement du SAV m'a poussé à faire ses retours sur ce forum.


Tu pourrais essayer auprès d'un autre Apple Store ou téléphoner de nouveau.
Tu peux aussi envoyer un mail au support pour te plaindre.

Tu peux même envoyer un mail à Tim Cook pour lui dire que tu as un exemplaire raté de sa montre et que tu n'as pas le SAV attendu.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Juin 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'aurais répondu que sur la montre si notre ami n'avait pas digressé sur l'iPad et mon coté professionnel comique
> 
> Mais tu as raison, j'aurais du continuer par MP ... ce qui est fait.



Mea culpa pour la digression...
Rendez vous sur fil "iPad"?


----------

